# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  + de 40 chats et + de 30 chatons en sursis d'eutha le 15 juin à Béthune ( 62)

## Tiffany52

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						






Situation actuelle







 
*Message de Caroline Bourle, bénévole au refuge de béthune* : _" je ne vais pas vous remonter le moral, je suis allée faire des photos a béthune et je me suis occupé des minous et voila vous comprendrez en regardant les photos ci dessous l'ampleur du desastre si besoin de renseignements n'hésitez pas ils sont en surcharge chatteries bondées des chats en stress qui perdent leur poil c une catastrophe, des euthas sont prévues le vendredi 1er juin, peut etre dans ceux que je pris en photos ya plus le choix il faut vider si solution pour un de ces malheureux prévoir une quarantaine merci d'avance pour eux !!!!_
_
ils ont entre un et cinq ans environs"_ 
*
Frais de sortie :

45  pour un mâle, identifié, castré, vacciné.
55  pour une femelle, identifiée, stérilisée, vaccinée.



*
* Récap chat sans solution* :: 

*n°57** : Femelle, sociable. Frais de sortie pris en charge par Buddica et 50 de dons de Jacqueline Limosin et 20 de Véronique Huemer-Perrard ( FB) + 30 de Solenn13.* *Manque FA + asso ou adoptant
*
*

**n°82: mâle au caractère bien trempé. Il a été abondonné pour ça. Il y a urgence pour lui.* *Frais de sortie pris en charge par Jendraszak.* *Manque FA+asso ou adoptant
*


*n°84** : femelle. Gentille, OK avec les autres chats, aime les caresses.* *Manque FA+asso ou adoptant
**
*

*n°89 : femelle. Très timide. 25 de don de Jacqueline Limosin + 20 de Tara60 + 30 de Florence Majchrzak ( FB)* *Manque FA+asso ou adoptant
**

**n°96 : femelle ( tatouée et stérilisée) Manque FA+asso ou adoptant
 


n°98 : femelle. craintive. Manque FA+asso ou adoptant



n°99 : femelle ( tatouée et stérilisée) Prise en charge par l'asso Kabouli Kats. 10 de don de Faraday + 20 The lovecats ( avec reçu) Manque une FA



**n°101 : femelle ( tatouée et stérilisée) Prise en charge par l'asso Kabouli Kats  Manque une FA*
*


**n°102 : trico femelle, craintive. ( l'écaille de tortue, c'est la minette 89)** Manque FA + asso ou adoptant



n°103 : femelle ( tatoué et stérilisé)** Manque FA + asso ou adoptant


**n°111 hyper gentil. Sexe à déterminer, mais probablement un mâle. Frais de sortie pris en charge par Marie-France Raineval si Asso et FA.* *Manque FA+asso ou adoptant
*


*n°112* *le noir, un peu peureux, sexe a déterminer* *Manque FA+asso ou adoptant 
*


*n°113  une quinzaine de chatons dans le même genre.
La minettre a droite doit etre récupéré par ses propriétaires, ce n'est pas la maman des chatons. Manque FA+asso ou adoptant


n°114 femelle, hyper gentille et caline. Prise en charge par l'asso les amis de Néo. Manque une FALD




n°116 mâle, très gentil. Pris en charge par l'asso les amis de Néo. Frais de sortie pris en charge par Marie-France Raineval. Manque une FALD



n°117 fraterie provenant de la même maison, ils sont complètement terrorisés 
Manque FA+asso ou adoptant
 




*

----------


## Tiffany52

*Récap chat réservé, en attente de sortie : 

**n°12: Mâle, un peu timide. Frais de sortie pris en charge par Buddica + 20 de don de Tara60 + 10 de Faraday + 20 de Florence Majchrzak. Adoption par Mme Yolanda Gonzalez Varela sur FB. Couvert par l'asso Libertés dans frontières.** Sortie prévue à partir du 6 juillet ( en attendant le délai vaccin rage), l'adoptante ira le chercher directement au refuge.**



n°13 : mâles un peu timide. Frais de sortie pris en charge par Buddica pour les deux + 20 de don pour chaque chat par Tara60 + 10 pour chaque chat de Faraday + 10 pour chaque chat de Morphée777* _Iront en pension sous l'asso la patte de l'espoir._*Sortie prévue jeudi 21
**


n°42** : femelle, un peu timide mais câline. Frais de sortie pris en charge par Jendraszak + 15 de don de Alicebyss + 20 de dons de Véronique Huemer Perrard. Asso Kabouli Kats. En FA quarantainte/transit chez Hiraeth et en FALD chez Fahn en Belgique* * En attente pour le moment, la minette est tatouée, on recherche d'éventuelle propriétaire.
*


*n°88 :** femelle. Jacqueline Limosin prend en charge tout les frais pour cette minette. Prise en charge par l'asso Libertés sans frontières**.* *Ira en FA chez Frédérique dans le 61, en attendant d'être adopté par Jacqueline Limosin.
Sortie prévue jeudi 21 
*

* n°90* *: femelle, Très timide. 40 de don de Tara60. Prise en charge par l'asso les amis de Néo. Ira en FA chez Miné. Covoit en cours de finalisation. Sortie prévue le ...


**
n°91 : adoption en Belgique par Mme Yolanda Gonzalez Varela sur FB ( qui prend en charge les frais de sortie) + 20 de don de Tara60 + 20 de Sydney21. Prise en charge par l'asso Libertés sans frontière. Sortie prévue à partir du 6 juillet ( en attendant le délai vaccin rage), l'adoptante ira la chercher directement au refuge.
*


*n°97 : femelle. Craintive. Prise en charge par l'asso Libertés sans frontières. Ira en FALD chez Anim Espoir ( sur FB, Le Pan Laura)* *Sortie prévue jeudi 21* 
*

*
*n°100* *: femelle. ( tatouée et stérilisée) Prise en charge par l'asso La Patte de l'espoir. 10 de don de Raven
**Sortie prévue jeudi 21
**
*
*
n°104* *: femelle.Ira en pension sous l'asso la patte de l'espoir. Sortie prévue jeudi 21
**
*

*n°107**: Mâle, très sympa. 10 de don de Raven* *+ 20 de Véronique Huemer + 10 Elodie Poirier + 15 Anne Jahandier.* *Ira en pension sous l'asso la patte de l'espoir. Sortie prévue jeudi 21
**


n°108* *mâle,hyper gentil* *Ira en pension sous l'asso la patte de l'espoir.** Sortie prévue jeudi 21
**


n°109** femelle, trés câline. Prise en charge par l'asso la patte de l'espoir. En FA chez Pasc56. 20 pour frais de sortie de Anne Jahandier + 30 de Véronique Huemer-Perrard.** Sortie prévue jeudi 21



n°106: craintif, sexe à déterminer. Pris en charge par l'asso La patte de l'espoir. 10 de don de Faraday + 50 de Caramelle59. Sortie prévue jeudi 21


n°110 * *mal en point, peureux, sexe a déterminer. Pris en charge par l'asso La patte de l'espoir. Frais de sortie pris en charge par Florence Majchrzak et 20 de don de Véronique Huemer-Perrard + 10 de don de Faraday + 60 de Elona.** Sortie prévue jeudi 21



n°115* *femelle, complétement terrifiée. Prise en charge par l'asso la patte de l'espoir. Ira en FA chez Pasc56. Frais de sortie pris en charge par Jacqueline Limosin ( 30) et Sabrina Renault (25)+ Proposition de parrainage par Marie-France Raineval.* *Sortie prévue jeudi 21


n°118 URGENCE * *Prise en charge par l'asso la patte de l'espoir. 10 de don de Faraday + 10 de Raven + 10 Elodie Poirier + 15 Marie-France Raineval + 20 Veronique Huemer + 10 Frédérique Maisse + 5 Myriam Deryck + 30 Nathalie Bourbon + 30 Jacqueline Limosin + 30 Sabrina Renault.* *
Quarantaine/soins chez Auréli et FALD chez Pasc 56. Sortie prévue lundi 18
**

**
n°119 :  Urgence :* *une maman et ses 4 bébés. Prise en charge par l'asso ASCA. En FAQ chez Tara60. 20 de don de Auréli + 60 de Véronique Huemer-Perrard (FB)
**Sortie prévue la semaine du 18 juin



**n°120 :  Urgence* *: une maman et ses 3 bébés. Prise en charge par l'asso la Patte de l'espoir. Rominet31 prend en charge les frais de sortie. 20 de don The lovecats + 20 Véronique Huemer-Perrard + 10 Faraday.**
Sortie prévue jeudi 21
 

n°121 GROSSE URGENCE.* *M**inette abandonnée qui ne supporte pas son abandon, elle ne se nourrit pas. Sera adoptée par ??? Sortie prévue samedi 16 juin*







*Chats sortis : 


**Adoption par Morphée777 (asso La Chattounerie)** : n°80 ( frais de sortie pris en charge par Morphée777)

**Adoption par Mme Lorrand à Marseille** : n°70

**Adoption directe au refuge : n°105

Adoption directe au refuge : n°83

Asso la Patte de l'espoir :** n°86* *+ n°92 (**20 de don de Tara60 + 20 de Sydney21) + n°94 (**20 de don de Tara60)

Chez Yvette en quarantaine ( sera ensuite adopté en Suisse. Sortie couverte par l'asso Liberté sans frontières) : n°93* *(frais de sortie pris en charge par Jacqueline Limosin + 40 de Tara60 + 20 de Faraday + 20 de doudoudegenève + Caramelle59 couvre le reste des frais ( sortie ou véto) qu'il manquera ) 

Adoption par Rose : n°85 (frais de sortie pris en charge par une amie de Jacqueline Limosin)

Adoption par Frédérique : n°87 ( frais de sortie pris en charge par Jacqueline Limosin)*

----------


## Tiffany52

*RECAP FA

**Quarantaine / transit
**


FA Longue durée**
**Mme Dominique Dussaud ( FB) peut prendre deux chats en FALD*  ::  *Manque une asso et un covoit pour l'herault* 
*Morphée777 :* *pour un chat.* *** Manque une asso

**

**Pré-visite adoption 

**Lolobouba : secteur Amiens
Bourle Caroline: secteur refuge + Amiens + Marseille
Myrtille54 : secteur Bordeaux + Aix en provence
Dominobis : Marseille et environs (pour pré et post adoptions)

*

----------


## Tiffany52

** *On peut tous faire quelque chose

Si vous ne pouvez pas aider en accueillant un chat, vous pouvez faire une promesse de dons.
Les dons sont indispensables pour :
- régler les frais de sortie des chats
- encourager le sauvetage d'un chat malades, nécessitant des soins ou difficilement plaçable (chat noir)
- aider les différentes associations qui s'engagent dans le sauvetage (frais véto post sortie, vaccin, ...)
- aider pour les éventuels co-voiturage 

Pour faire une promesse de dons, il suffit de poster votre demande '' je souhaite donner .... Avec ou non un reçu fiscal ''. Ce dernier est pris en compte dans un récapitulatif puis à la fin du SOS, les dons sont répartis entre les différentes associations qui contactent chaque donneurs en message privé. Merci à tous


**Récap des dons : 
**
Lady92 : 40 (avec reçu fiscal) ou un cotrain 
Sand78 : 100 en fonction des urgences
Mosca27 : 20 ( sans reçu)
Dotou : 55 ( pour un chat au choix, selon urgence)
Muriel44 : 115 ( répartition à voir ) 


TOTAL 290 voir 330
*


*Récap des frais de sortie pris en charge, non attribué à un chat en particulier : Si vous avez besoin d'un coup de pouce pour sortir un chat, n'hésitez pas à demander à ce qu'ils soient attribué à ce chat.


**Mme Huemer Marie Astrid :* *prise en charge pour un mâle + prise en charge pour une femelle ( avec mise en règle complète / chèque déjà envoyé au refuge )
**Mme Abrantes Sandrine :* *prise en charge pour un mâle + prise en charge pour une femelle ( avec mise en règle complète / chèque déjà envoyé au refuge )
**Ptiage76** : prend en charge les frais de sortie de 2 chats
**


Récap covoit 

**Maryhell :** région Rhônes Alpes
JOFM-PA** : Béthune vers Belgique 
Lady 92** : cotrain un week end départ de paris et d'une durée maxi de 2h.
Pacopanpan* *: covoit possible Nord et Belgique
Dominobis** : covoit possible autour de marseille**
**Lolobouba* *peut aider dans le secteur Moreuil/amiens/Mondidier
**Lusiole : en transport en commun en RP 
*

*Recherche covoit 

** Béthune-Metz pour la n°90
Bethune vers la Belgique
Béthune-Hérault pour deux chats.


*

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

ok tiffany le 80 est bien sorti aujourd'hui

la 91 et 93 seront pretes pour demain (le véto passe demain matin)

pour la 42 comme je l'ai dis on attend de voir si on retrouve les proprios

pour le 12 je le ferai mettre a jour cette semaine

pour les rv véto pour stérilisation de la 91 et du 12 je crois qu'il y en a un le 12 juin je vous confirme demain 

par contre pour les frais supplémentaires pour rage et passeport on fait comment car je fais sortir en ce moment des minous et je ne sais pas comment je vais rentrer dans mes comptes ça devient difficile a gérer 

prévisite pour la numéro 83 demain soir  merci a christian de l'association l'arche du val de sambre de bien vouloir m'aider

----------


## adoptions nord

pour la 70 il manque une FAQ aussi ou l'adoptante peut faire la quarantaine?

----------


## Faraday

*Des FA, des assoc', des dons, on a besoin de tout ! 1 euro, 3 euros, 5 euros, il n'y a pas de petit don ! Chaque centime peut sauver un minet,* *on ne peut pas laisser mourir ces petites vies innocentes !* *Nous sommes tous un maillon de la chaîne !* *TOUS NOUS POUVONS AIDER !*

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

urgent qui doit venir chercher la 93 cet aprés midi ??????? il me faut ses coordonnées est ce qu'elle doit etre adoptée en suisse ???

qui peut m'appeler  0321379980

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

non elle n'est pas morte au contraire yvette vient de m'appeler comme elle allait un peu mieu et a la demande de l'adoptante elle l'a emnené au vétérinaire pour lui faire un examen sanguin et test fiv felv !!! j'ai prévenue aurélie qui était déja sur le dépard pour venir la chercher  elle attend mon feu vert pour la suite !!!!

----------


## buddica

Caroline, merci dès auj ou demain de pucer électroniquement et primo-vacciner la 57 et un des 13 que j'adopte.
FAQ trouvée, co-voit fourrière-faq et faq-lille le 13 juin en cours de recherche et finalisation.
co-train le 13 juin assurés par morphée777 de lille à paris et par fina_flora de paris à marseille à qui g demandé si elle pouvait pdr en + la 70.
J'attends les coordonnées de l'adoptante de la 70 pr lui faire profiter de ma faq et du même co-voit.
Le respbl de la chatterie spa de poitiers attend ta réponse à son mail ou que tu lui tel.

----------


## buddica

> C'est pas risquer de faire sortir la 57 et le 13 ensemble alors qu'aucun des deux n'est stériliser ?



Autant un des deux 13 est une femelle ou est déjà castré. A vérifier.
Sinon quand peut-il être castré au + tôt?
Sinon, quelle femelle est aussi urgente que les 13 sur laquelle reporter mon choix parmi les 100, 103, 89, 102a, 102b, 104, 105??

----------


## girafe

Bonsoir
qu'en est il pour la 70? il manque toujours l'asso pour elle?
car sur le post co voiturage pour elle il y a une proposition de trajet en voiture le week end du 8/06
http://www.rescue-forum.com/recherch...hat-sos-55369/

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

pour la minette 70 elle est attendue chez ses futurs adoptants a marseille elle aurait besoin de partir car elle perd beaucoup de poils et déprime !!!!  aujourd'hui encore beaucoup de chats arrivés la bas  ainsi que des chiens  je vais sur place demain aprés midi !!!!

----------


## Faraday

Ces minets ont besoin de tout ! Une FA, une assoc' et des dons ! sauvons-les ! ils sont au bout du rouleau !

n°100
**


n°106

----------


## circe6217

sur un autre post andie cherche un covoit paris -grenoble, cela pourrait peut être être combiné avec celui pour la 88 (va dans le 74)

----------


## girafe

jespère que çà va s'arranger pour la petite 70, si elle a vraiment besoin de sortir ce serait bien qu'elle profite de se co voiturage dans la semaine a venir
les chats 86 92 et 94 pour la patte de l'espoir attendent un co voit pour ou?

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

les minous noirs sont toujours ensembles ils viennent de la meme saisie !!! pour la 70 il faudrait changer la premiére page car elle est adoptée on attend plus qu'un covoiturage

cet aprés midi je serais sur place et je refais un point 

la 85 je ne vois plus la photo c une tigrée je crois selon déduction ???

pour le covoiturage des trois loulous de la patte de l'espoi c béthune domfront dans l'orne

----------


## Sand78

Bonjour je participe au don avec 100€. (que je vous laisse utiliser en fonction des urgences biensure)
N'hésitez pas à me contacter par mp concernant les modalités de paiement s'il vous plait (paypal ou cheque)

----------


## CARABAM

> jespère que çà va s'arranger pour la petite 70, si elle a vraiment besoin de sortir ce serait bien qu'elle profite de se co voiturage dans la semaine a venir
> les chats 86 92 et 94 pour la patte de l'espoir attendent un co voit pour ou?


je fais un copier coller de ma proposition qui est sur la deuxieme page;
J'ai regardé mon planning, je peux chercher les 6 et non 8 minettes le  vendredi 8 juin à Dreux ( une grande cage pour les minettes 85 et 87,  une grande cage pour les minettes 86 et 94, une cage pour la minette 92  et une autre pour la minette 97) vers 10H. Je peux amener les minettes  85 et 87 chez les fald ds l'orne( j'ai posé 3 fois la question du lieu  exact de leurs domicile, tjrs pas de réponse). Je garde en accueil chez  moi les minettes 86 et 94. Je peux garder en transit la minette 97 le  nuits du 8 et 9 juin , le temps de trouver un covoit Laval lorient ou de  l'entrée de l'autoroute entre mayenne et laval à Lorient ou Le mans lorient. Babe 78  viendra chercher sa minette 92 ou le lui emmenerai.Voila ce que je vous  propose je ne peux pas faire plus . Merci de votre comprèhension

Donc il faudrait un convoit de bethune paris et paris Dreux et pour la minette 97 Laval ou le Mans ( je peux l'emmener à ces 2 endroits) Lorient pour sortir ces 6 minettes

quelqu'un peut me dire ou habite les fald des minettes 85 et 87. Me donner un pseudo des associations qui chapeautent les sorties des minettes 85 87 et 97. Je voudrais les mp pour faire avancer le covoit.........J'suis désolée que ces minettes restent ds cet endroit que pour un pb de covoit

----------


## girafe

CARABAM tu pourrait donc emmener les trois de la patte de l'espoir?
ce serait super si çà pouvait se faire comme cela

pour la 70 deux propositions de co voit sur le post ,une le xeek end du 08/06 et une le 13/06

----------


## CARABAM

> CARABAM tu pourrait donc emmener les trois de la patte de l'espoir?
> ce serait super si çà pouvait se faire comme cela
> 
> pour la 70 deux propositions de co voit sur le post ,une le xeek end du 08/06 et une le 13/06


Il manque bethune dreux!!!! je suis FA pour la 86 et 94........J'espere que l'on trouvera ce chemin rapidement, cela permettrait que 5 chattes sortent du refuge!!

----------


## Morphée777

> les minous noirs sont toujours ensembles ils viennent de la meme saisie !!! pour la 70 il faudrait changer la premiére page car elle est adoptée on attend plus qu'un covoiturage
> 
> cet aprés midi je serais sur place et je refais un point 
> 
> la 85 je ne vois plus la photo c une tigrée je crois selon déduction ???
> 
> pour le covoiturage des trois loulous de la patte de l'espoi c béthune domfront dans l'orne


Je rebondis sur ce que tu dis Carolyne , il me semble important de ne pas séparer ces deux minous, si ça tombe ils sont peut être frères et le lien entre eux est sans doute très fort, ils ont l'air de se rassurer l'un l'autre, ce serait certainement très bon pour leur moral de rester ensemble.  Qui sait une bonne âme passant par là pourrait peut être adopter les 2 minous ensemble?

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

aurélie est passé cet aprés midi au refuge et elle a sortie la minette numéro 70 dans l'attente de son covoiturage sur marseille je la remercie beaucoup pour la puce !!!

pour les minous noirs  ils viennent tous de la meme maison ou une mamie vivait avec eux dans un endroit insalubre  la mamie a été retrouvée morte dans son fauteuil un voisin nous a appelé pour aller récupérer les minous  j'y suis allée avec une amie et mon mari nous avons mis une aprés midi a les attraper  il y en avait une dizaine il n'en reste plus que trois au refuge les autres sont partis en asso ils ne sont pas méchants mais peureux  j'arrive a les carresser mais pas les prendre dans les bras ils me font beaucoup de peine !!!

j'ai fais aujourd'hui essentiellement des photos de chiens  mais j'ai fais également les minous qui viennent d'arriver  pffff plein de chatons j'en ai 7 chez moi quelques un chez une amie et le reste est resté au refuge dans l'espoir qu'ils soient adopter ce week end  si toujours la lundi je crains pour leur sort !!!! il y en a encore une dizaine sur place  je ne pouvais pas en prendre plus et j'en suis désolée !!!! 

ce soir je suis trés triste car je vois qu'on a beau se démener  rien de change encore combien d'abandon c affolant aussi bien en chiens qu'en chats c dramatique  !!! il y a un minou qui a griffé sa propriétaire  ne le sachant pas qu'il était méchant avec mon mari nous l'avons cajolé merde ça n'est pas un monstre  il est en délai mordeur pfff enfin griffeur grrrrr j'espére qu'on pourra lui trouver une solution !!!

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

*je n'ai pas pu modifier la premiére page  donc je vous remets tous le détail mise a jour et ajouts des nouveaux loulous  mon post est déserté et j'en suis trés contrarié peu importe les litiges entre les personnes il ne faut pas les laisser tomber  svp  continuez a les aider



Message de Caroline Bourle, bénévole au refuge de  béthune* : _" je ne  vais pas vous remonter le moral, je suis allée faire des photos a béthune et je  me suis occupé des minous et voila vous comprendrez en regardant les photos ci  dessous l'ampleur du desastre si besoin de renseignements n'hésitez pas ils sont  en surcharge chatteries bondées des chats en stress qui perdent leur poil c une  catastrophe, des euthas sont prévues le vendredi 1er juin, peut etre dans ceux  que je pris en photos ya plus le choix il faut vider si solution pour un de ces  malheureux prévoir une quarantaine merci d'avance pour eux  !!!!_
_
ils ont entre un et cinq ans environs" _ 
*
Frais de sortie  :

45  pour un mâle, identifié, castré, vacciné.
55  pour  une femelle, identifiée, stérilisée,  vaccinée.



*
* Récap chat sans  solution* :: 

*
n°13 * *: mâles un peu timide.  Frais de sortie pris en charge par Buddica pour les deux + 20 de don pour  chaque chat par Tara60 + 10 pour chaque chat de Faraday + 10 pour chaque chat  de Morphée777* *Manque FA + asso ou  adoptant 
*Pièce jointe 43786

*
n°57** : Femelle, sociable. Frais de sortie pris en charge par  Buddica et 50 de dons de Jacqueline Limosin.* *Manque FA + asso ou  adoptant
*Pièce jointe 43787
*

n°70 :  en fa chez aurélie en attente du covoiturage vers  marseille*Pièce jointe 43789

*
n°82: mâle au caractère bien trempé. Il a été abondonné  pour ça. Il y a urgence pour lui.* *Frais de sortie pris en  charge par Jendraszak.* *Manque FA+asso ou  adoptant
*Pièce jointe 43791


*n°84** : femelle. Gentille, OK avec  les autres chats, aime les caresses.* *Manque  FA+asso ou adoptant
**Pièce jointe 43792*


*n°89** : femelle. Très timide. 20  de don de Tara60 + 30 de Florence Majchrzak ( FB)* *Manque FA+asso ou  adoptant
**Pièce jointe 43795*
*n°95 : Mâle, 1  an. Gentil. 10 de dons de Faraday. Manque FA + asso ou  adoptant
Pièce jointe 43874


n°96 : femelle ( tatouée et  stérilisée) Manque FA+asso ou  adoptant
Pièce jointe 43798 
n°98  : femelle. craintive. Manque FA+asso ou adoptant
Pièce jointe 43800


n°99 : femelle ( tatouée et  stérilisée) Manque FA+asso ou  adoptant
Pièce jointe 43801


n°100 : femelle. ( tatouée et  stérilisée) Urgent, perte de poils. Manque FA + asso ou  adoptant
**Pièce jointe 43802*


*n°101  : femelle ( tatouée et stérilisée) Manque FA + asso ou adoptant 
Pièce jointe 43803


n°102 : trico femelle, craintive.  ( l'écaille de tortue, c'est la minette 89)  Manque FA + asso ou adoptant

Pièce jointe 43804


n°103 : femelle ( tatoué et  stérilisé) Manque FA + asso ou  adoptant
Pièce jointe 43805


n°104 : femelle. Manque FA + asso ou adoptant
Pièce jointe 43806


n°105 * *: sexe à déterminer. adopte au  refuge  mercredi**
Pièce jointe 43807


n°106: craintif, sexe à  déterminer. Manque FA + asso ou  adoptant
Pièce jointe 43808


n°107: très sympa. Sexe à  déterminer. Manque FA + asso ou adoptant  



*Nouveaux  loulous


N° 108 hyper gentil male



N° 109 trés jolie  et caline petite femelle



N° 110 Chat mal  en point peureux sexe a déterminé



N° 111 petit  minou hyper gentil sexe a déterminé mais je crois que c un male



N° 112 petit chat noir un peu  peureux sexe a determiner



N°  113 petits chatons une quinzaine dans le meme genre la minettre a droite doit  etre récupéré par ses propriétaires les chatons ne sont pas a elle 



N° 114 petite chatte hyper  gentille et caline



N° 115 une  grosse mémére complétement terrifiée



N° 116 joli pti loulou super  gentil 



N°  117 une fratrerie venant de la meme maison ils sont complétement  terrorisé



N° 118 un pauvre chat  qui est au premier abord borgne il est trés peureux je n'ai pas mieux comme  photo j'essaierai d'en faire d'autres la semaine prochaine s'il n'est pas dcd  car il ne bouge pas et ne mange pas sexe a déterminer

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

la minette 83 sortira bien la semaine prochaine prévisite ok  elle rejoindra donc son adoptante a maubeuge   par contre cherche covoiturage pour l'enmener !!!!!

la minette numéro 70 est partie en fa chez aurélie dans l'attente de son covoiturage vers marseille

la minette 93 reste chez yvette dans l'attente de son délai rage et de son covoiturage vers la suisse en accord avec son adoptante 

le numéro 95 qui était dans la cage de transport  c je pense le meme que le 111

----------


## Myrtille54

N°  113 petits chatons une quinzaine dans le meme genre la minettre a droite doit  etre récupéré par ses propriétaires les chatons ne sont pas a elle 
donc y a miss 114 (un petit peu de poils à gauche)  / 2 chatons et 1 minette trico sur la photo

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

oui en sortie rien que la 70 hier !!!

----------


## girafe

le co voit Marseille est trouvé? ce serait super

le chat 118 est vraiment en sale état on dirait, je vois pour prévenir l'asso Handi cats (s'occupe de vieux,bléssés et handicapés)
mais pas sur qu'ils puissent car manque pas mal d'argent

----------


## girafe

MP envoyé a l'instant a la présidente d'handicats pour ce loulou

----------


## babe78

j'ai eu caroline qui m'a parlé d'un autre chat en urgence  et vu le nombre de loulous en urgence régulièrement sur béthune, je propose le même système que pour les loulous de rp. si nous avons des personnes qui s'engagent à parrainer des chats en pension chez moi, nous pouvons en prendre sous l'asso entre 3 et 5. en gros soit 3 personnes s'engagent à donner 50 euros par mois, soit 5 personnes s'engagent à donner 30 euros par mois car le box leur sera réservé. nous ne pourrons le faire que si il y a des engagements fermes sur plusieurs mois même si l'objectif est que les loulous trouvent des fas ensuite pour libérer les places pour d'autres urgences.
les parrainages seront à régler directement à la pension donc pas de reçus fiscaux.
le choix des chats se fera avec le refuge en fonction des urgences mais également des possibilités de prise en charge de La Patte de l'Espoir et des obligations liées à la pension (chats sociables pouvant vivre en collectivité et sans maladies trop contagieuses ni soins trop lourds). il n'est donc pas possible de faire un parrainage pour un chat précis.
si des personnes adhèrent à cette proposition, nous avons une piste de covoiturage pour lundi

----------


## dominobis

J'accepte de faire du co "train"age de Marseille à Nice pour emmener 1, 2ou 3 chats à Nice où Buddica viendrait les chercher à la gare. Je suis disponible lundi 4 et mardi 5 jusqu'à 20h (A/R rapide dans la journée). J'ai également des disponibilités les 13, 14 ou 15 juin . J'ai juste un souci: *il faut absolument que "buddica" me contacte avant demain midi ET ME DONNE SON N° DE TEL* car je dois m'organiser, ayant des obligations familiales impératives ; en outre je n'ai plus accès à internet aujourd'hui à partir de 21h et ce jusqu'à mercredi. Je l'ai mp ce jour, sans réponse pour le moment .

----------


## babe78

oui l'asso s'occupe des soins et de trouver fa ou adoptants
une aide pour les frais de sortie n'est pas refusée mais pas obligatoire  :Smile:

----------


## babe78

pouvez vous me donner le lien fb ? pas de soucis pour les stérilisations, je les ferais très rapidement à leur arrivée, au moins les mâles car opération plus facile à supporter et on essayera de prendre dans ceux qui sont déjà stérilisés car plus anciens
l'idéal c'est 5 personnes à 30 pour des raisons comptables car ca fait une personne par chat

----------


## Myrtille54

> pouvez vous me donner le lien fb ? pas de soucis pour les stérilisations, je les ferais très rapidement à leur arrivée, au moins les mâles car opération plus facile à supporter et on essayera de prendre dans ceux qui sont déjà stérilisés car plus anciens
> l'idéal c'est 5 personnes à 30 pour des raisons comptables car ca fait une personne par chat



ici

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=tn_tnmn...6707980124263/

----------


## babe78

nous avons une piste de covoiturage pour lundi

----------


## Morphée777

> je trouve vraiment l'idée super.
> 
> Pour les frais de sortie, je pense que c'est pas un soucis, de nombreux chats ici ont déjà leur frais de sortie pris en charge. Pour les autres, on pourrait surement avoir des dons pour vous donner un coup de pouce.
> 
> Pour les frais de la pension on va lancer un appel à parrainage. On a également pas mal de contact sur FB qui ne peuvent pas être FA 
> 
> mais qui je suis sur pourrait donner un coup de pouce financier.
> 
> J'ai une petite question "pratique" qui vient de me passer par la tête : il faut que tout les chats soit du même sexe je suppose, puisqu'ils seront dans le même box et que pour le moment ils ne sont pas tous stérilisés ?
> Ah oui autre question : vous dites, soit 3 personnes à 50 ou bien 5 à 30, et si par exemple on trouve 10 personne à 15 c'est bon aussi ?


Excellente idée Tiffany, 15  par mois c'est faisable! Je propose un parrainage à 15  à babe 78! Merciiiiiiiii

----------


## babe78

> votre covoit pourrait également prendre les deux minettes qui ne sortent pas sous votre asso ?
> 
> Il démarre bien de béthune ? à quel heure ? 
> Il passe bien par dreux ? arrivé prévue à quel heure à dreux ?


je vous laisse voir avec caroline directement. par contre les minettes vont où en point final ?

----------


## babe78

ce n'était pas pour prendre les loulous mais pour grouper les covoiturages allant dans la même région si il s'agit des 2 chattes partant dans l'orne selon où elles vont
pour le refuge, je pense que caroline est la mieux placée ici pour l'organisation de la sortie, elle sait ce qu'elle a à faire vu qu'elle les sortira elle-même si ca se confirme

----------


## Calymone

> Merci d'avoir pris le temps de venir nous donner votre réponse.
> Ce que je vais dire n'y changera surement rien, mais nous avons déjà beaucoup de mal à faire sortir les chats en bonne santé et sociable, alors un malade et craintif, c'est vraiment pas gagné. Comme dit sur la première page, il ne mange plus et ne bouge plus. Pas sur du tout qu'il soit encore là la semaine prochaine



Je sais bien, et c'est, malheureusement le cas de pratiquement tous les animaux pour lesquels l'asso reçoit des SOS pratiquement tout les jours en ce moment ...
Nous partons du principe que déjà, on s'occupe de trouver des solutions pour les pensionnaires déjà pris en charge, et qui n'ont bientôt plus de FA, avant d'en faire entrer de nouveaux ... Histoire de ne pas s'éparpiller...

Rien à voir avec le fait que le titi soit malade (ce serait un comble !!) ni qu'il soit craintif, je dois refuser la prise en charge d'un chaton malade cette nuit, c'est pour vous dire que c'est pas "du tri" ...

Si les gens ce décidaient à ce pencher sur le "cas" de nos 7 FIV+ à l'adoption, on aurait de la place en FA qui se débloqueraient ...

J'édite mon premier message, demain, je ferais de même pour celui ci, que ça ne pollue pas  ::  Mais que les gens aient le temps de lire ...

----------


## buddica

Caroline, Isabeuvry pouvez-vs sortir le chat 118 de tte urgence demain sans faute et l'amener chez le véto en hospi?
Il faut le mettre s_ous perfusion intra-veineuse_ et s_ous sonde (_sans le sédater au préalable) et lui faire un bilan sanguin cplet sans le sédater.
JE PRENDS TS SES SOINS VETO EN CHARGE EN TARIF ASSO et m'engage à l'adopter si devient co-voiturable ultérieurement.
Pas besoin d'une FA pr ce WE, * il suffit de l'amener demain chez le véto de tte urgence en hospi complète.

*Cela laisse du tps pr lui trouver une FA pouvant assurer le relais et ses soins.

Si le 110 est mal en point, autant l'amener lui-aussi chez le véto voire le laisser en hospi si son état le nécessite ainsi que les tigrées dépoilées/mal en point. Je pourrai pdr en charge aussi une partie si nécessaire de leurs frais véto. 

Donnez du ZYLKENE à la 115 SVP de tte urgence que je vs rembourserai.


Merci de faire le nécessaire DEMAIN MATIN sans faute pour le 118.

----------


## buddica

Calymone, depuis 12 ans, je ne recueille que des chats âgés/handicapés/malades chronik/FIV+/ traumatisés/craintifs/ fin de vie etc...
 Je suis spécialisée dans les soins intensifs et palliatifs et suis en train de monter mon asso.
Je peux donc vous aider à libérer une place ou 2 dans vos FA en adoptant deux loulous chez vous si cela vous permet de prendre en charge le 118 de tte urgence dès demain voire aussi le 110, la 100 et la 115.
je peux tout aussi bien n'être que FALD dans un premier temps si vs préférez.
Qu'en dites-vous?
Si tel était le cas, je ne pourrai plus adopter de chats de Béthune mais le principal est de sauver les 118, 110, 115 et 100.

Je suis trop loin pour pvr sortir et soigner moi-même les chats de Béthune, vu que j'habite Nice, ils devraient donc être en état de subir un co-train de 4h30 jusqu'à Paris puis un co-voit d'1h30 jusqu'à chez moi, ce qui suppose un état de santé au moins stabilisé.
De ce fait, je ne peux pas vraiment recueillir ceux que g vocation et ai l'habitude de recueillir: IRC/ IH/ IC/ diabétique/ paralytique/ épyleptique/aveugle/borgne/ tripatte/ FIV+ etc.

Babe78, je vois si je peux suivre comme je le fais pour la RP, au minimum 30 euros/mois pour Béthune et 30 euros/mois pour la RP.

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

je ne serais pas joignable ce matin  (en covoiturage) je reviens vers 14j00 si quelqu'un peut me faire un point des sorties de lundi a part celles de babe78 qui sont déja prévues car je dois prévenir le refuge et m'organiser pour les boites !!!!

----------


## sydney21

Si je peux me permettre Buddica, je vous vois intervenir sur beaucoup de posts et chaque jour vous changez d'avis sur les chats que vous voulez adopter, combien comptez-vous en prendre au final ? 

Je ne vois pas comment les assos peuvent donner suite à vos demandes car vous semblez assez prompte à passer d'un chat à l'autre...

----------


## marymandine

> Le respbl de la chatterie spa de poitiers attend ta réponse à son mail ou que tu lui tel.


Je me permets d'intervenir car je viens de voir cité le Refuge SPA de Poitiers. Je n'en comprends pas le pourquoi mais il faut que vous sachiez une chose:
*LE REFUGE SPA DE POITIERS EST EN D2FICITE ET SA SURVIE EST MENACÉE*... Il n'est pas question de prendre en charge des animaux d'autres départements ou de couvrir des FA pour des animaux ne provenant pas de Poitiers. Dans ce Refuge, des transferts et sauvetages sont menés pour placer les nombreux chats présents dans nos chatteries.
Merci donc de ne pas mêler l'association à des sauvetages d'animaux divers.

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

coucou aucune nouvelle de la covoitureuse pour lundi  je stresse  !!!! n'ayant pas eu de réponse des deux chattes qui pouvaient peut etre sortir lundi  en meme temps que ceux de bérangére  je n'ai pas encore pu les mettre en régle  help !!!! mais je pense qu'il est trop tard !!!

----------


## Auréli

> La 70 est sortie mais qui s'occupe du cotrain ?
> Est ce Buddica, ou une autre personne qui s'en occupe ?


en effet, la 70 est chez moi. elle va très bien. quand est exactement prévu son départ chez son adoptante madame Lorrand ?

----------


## Tiffany52

> euhhh attendez je n'ai tjrs pas les lieux des fas ds l'orne pour les chattes 85 et 87. J'ai  cédé pour Dreux car je pouvais faire un effort pour 5 chattes dt deux sont accueillies chez moi mais déjà je fais un bout de covoit lundi pour les 3 chats de babe78...........Si je dois encore le faire jusqu'à Dreux pour simplement les deux autres chattes dt je ne connais pas le point final là je demande 20e pour le covoit de Jeudi  et rien si je ne vais qu'à Verneuil sur avre, ce qui était ma proposition initiale.....Pouvez vous pour la derniere fois, svp me donner par mp le point de chute des deux minettes 85 et 87 afin de m'organiser ..........Merci de votre comprèhension


zen !!!  :: 

Nous n'avons pas besoin de votre aide sur ce covoit. 
Le covoit fait béthune/dreux ce jeudi et les FA récupèreront les minettes à dreux directement.
Quand au point de chute, je ne vous ai toujours rien dit, car moi même je l'ignore.

Merci quand même pour votre aide

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

la 91 c fait mais le 12 mardi  car trop de boulot pour le véto  !!! pour les stérilisations c noté  je vais recontroler sur la feuille au refuge 

pour le minou tigré et blanc je c plus le numéro dans la cage  il a été mis en chatterie  et il se sent beaucoup mieux qu'en cage je referai des photos de lui ou elle jeudi !!! et j'appellerai lundi pour voir si tout va bien

----------


## Morphée777

> je disais juste que si  l asso les prend "tout nus" (demain ils seront ni ident ni vacc..... on est d accord ??? ) on a 10euros par loulou pour le moment ..... et si elle les sort il faudra qu elle nous dise ce que ca lui coute pour relancer les bonnes ames .... Je serais bien heureuse qu ils sortent ensemble !!!


Si on parle bien des 2 loulous 13a et 13b, on a 40 € pour chaque loulou( 20 € de tara60 + 10 € de Faraday + 10 € de moi et ce pour chacun)  Bien à vous

----------


## sydney21

Pour les covoit voici un site que je viens de découvrir : http://www.covoituranimaux.com/

----------


## Sanaga

*Merci de bien vouloir garder votre calme, l'objectif est toujours de sauver un maximum d'animaux, c'est plus efficace dans la courtoisie et l'échange aimable.
Par ailleurs, pensez bien à modifier vos messages et à y mettre édit quand ils ont été pris en compte.
Merci de votre compréhension.
*

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

s'il vous plait  on pense aux minous il ne faut pas laisser tomber chacun fait ce qu'il peut  seule je ne pourrais pas gérer que vont devenir ces minous si vous abandonnez  déja qu'il n y a plus grand monde sur le post  autant qu'on arrete tout et les laisser a leur triste sort  seule je ne peux pas me battre !!!

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

ok tiffany  j'ai voulu compléter la premiére page avec les nouvelles photos mais ça n'a pas marché donc j'ai fais un copié collé de la premiére page si toi tu arrive a remettre les nouveaux sur la page 1 ça serait super  merci d'avance

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

super merci  j'ai été absente une partie de la journée  donc j'avais pas encore vu !!!!  ::

----------


## buddica

> Si je peux me permettre Buddica, je vous vois intervenir sur beaucoup de posts et chaque jour vous changez d'avis sur les chats que vous voulez adopter, combien comptez-vous en prendre au final ? 
> 
> Je ne vois pas comment les assos peuvent donner suite à vos demandes car vous semblez assez prompte à passer d'un chat à l'autre...



je ne change pas d'avis car je n'ai tjr pas choisi qui adopter sur ce post et attend les indications de caroline. J'ai juste indiqué les nb de ceux dont l'urgence m'interpelle le plus, à charge pour caro qui est sur place de me confirmer qui est + urgent et âgé et co-voiturable et de me communiquer leur nb d'enregistrement en fourrière.

je ne peux en accueillir que deux cette année en sortie de fourrière, peu importe lesquels du moment qu'ils st urgents, craintifs ou traumatisés, âgés et handicapés ou malades chronik ou fin de vie, en état de santé stabilisé aptes à être co-trainés.

c'est tout à fait clair sur mes interventions et encore + par tel/mail/mp en direct avec les intéressés.

d'autre part, il ne faut pas confondre adoption de chats en état de santé stabilisé aptes à être co-trainés après leurs soins et leur 40aine et mes propositions de dons de prise en charge des frais véto d'hospitalisation (perf/sonde) et du coût du bilan sanguin cplet sans sédation pour le 118 et le 110 ou ma proposition de prise en charge du ZYLKENE pour la 115.

----------


## buddica

> Je me permets d'intervenir car je viens de voir cité le Refuge SPA de Poitiers. Je n'en comprends pas le pourquoi mais il faut que vous sachiez une chose:
> *LE REFUGE SPA DE POITIERS EST EN D2FICITE ET SA SURVIE EST MENACÉE*... Il n'est pas question de prendre en charge des animaux d'autres départements ou de couvrir des FA pour des animaux ne provenant pas de Poitiers. Dans ce Refuge, des transferts et sauvetages sont menés pour placer les nombreux chats présents dans nos chatteries.
> Merci donc de ne pas mêler l'association à des sauvetages d'animaux divers.


il n'est absolument pas question que la spa de poitiers dépense un centime!
c'est moi qui paye tout. 
caro et le resp chatterie de poitiers le savent bien.
vs auriez dû en parler avec ce dernier avant d'intervenir.

J'aide les asso dep 12 ans en payant tout de ma poche le + possible et ne suis pas sur rescue depuis 2006 pour en profiter pour demander de l'aide aux asso pour les nbx sauvetages que j'ai déjà effectués.
Quand je ne suis pas en capacité d'aider, je ne propose rien voire je m'abstiens de venir sur rescue.

----------


## buddica

> la 91 c fait mais le 12 mardi  car trop de boulot pour le véto  !!! pour les stérilisations c noté  je vais recontroler sur la feuille au refuge 
> 
> pour le minou tigré et blanc je c plus le numéro dans la cage  il a été mis en chatterie  et il se sent beaucoup mieux qu'en cage je referai des photos de lui ou elle jeudi !!! et j'appellerai lundi pour voir si tout va bien



Caroline, est-ce que tu parles du 118? 
Si besoin de le faire hospitaliser en urgence ce WE pour le mettre sous sonde et sous perf avec bilan sanguin cplet, tu peux compter sur moi pr payer les frais en tarif asso comme je l'ai proposé.
De même pour tt ou partie des frais véto du 110 et du coût du ZYLKENE pr la 115.

Caro, merci de m'aider à trouver un co-voit sur Béthune pour sortir les deux loulous que je peux adopter et les conduire à leur FAQ en attendant leur co-trainage à Paris le 8 juin par claire25 qui est ok pr co-trainer 3 chats et de me dire si la FAQ du 8 au 13 juin de la 70 en RP peut accueillir deux loulous de +.
Le 13 juin fina_flora est ok pour effectuer le co-trainage des deux miens et de la 70.

Caro, merci de m'indiquer quels loulous sont aptes à être co-voiturés et sont les +âgés/craintifs/malades chronik/handicapés parmi les + urgents/sur la proch liste d'eutha?
57+89 ou 100 ou 115? les deux 13?
si le 110 et le 118 s'avèrent aller mieux et être co-voiturables, merci de me le préciser.

Pour les deux 13; si babe78 peut les sortir lundi 4 juin, je me suis engagée à payer leurs frais de sortie donc même s'ils sortent "nus", je donnerai 45 euros pr chacun d'eux à babe78.

Babe78 avez-vs pu réunir assez de donateurs pour la prise en charge de la pension pour 5 à 10 sorties de fourrière de béthune/ mois comme cela a pu se faire pour les sorties de fourrière de RP?

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

oui il y a une ressemblance a part que celle du refuge a du blanc a l'encolure par contre la fifille n'est arrivée au refuge que la semaine derniére l'autre est perdue depuis janvier !!!! je vais quand meme tenter d'appeler au cas ou merci myrtille

----------


## girafe

Pour la 42 pas de nouvelles pour lesrecherches du propriétaire?
Sinon elle a tout pour la sortir c'estçà?

----------


## Fahn

> *
> n°42** : Femelle, un peu timide mais câline. Frais de sortie pris en charge par Jendraszak + 15 de don de Alicebyss + 20 de dons de Véronique Huemer Perrard. Asso Kabouli Kats. En FA quarantainte/transit chez Hiraeth et en FALD chez Fahn en Belgique* * En attente pour le moment, la minette est tatouée, on recherche d'éventuelle propriétaire.
> *


Des nouvelles de la recherche des propriétaires?

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

je vais a béthune demain matin je vois si propriétaire retrouvé pour la 42 !!!

----------


## babe78

pour l'instant, nous n'avons pas la possibilité de sortir les 5 chats qui iraient en pension, je n'étais pas trop dispo ce we mais je vous fais le point demain des propositions reçues

----------


## adoptions nord

Caroline il faut préparer la 90 afin qu'elle puisse sortir (pour le moment pas de covoit trouvé mais comme ça se sera fait) merci

----------


## adoptions nord

> help c qui la  90 je ne la retrouve pas oups !!!!


La voici

----------


## sydney21

Et les chatons, que sont-ils devenus ?

----------


## babe78

les 3 minettes sont bien arrivées en fa, un petit doute sur une qui sera peut-être un
7 chatons sont également arrivés mais pas ceux en photo

- - - Mise à jour - - -

pour faire le point, suite à ma proposition pour la pension j'ai des promesses de parrainage de Caramelle59 et Morphee977 pour un total de 65 euros mensuels jusqu'à la fin de l'année si je sors les 2 noirs 13

malheureusement, impossible de mettre quoi que ce soit en place si il n'y a pas plus de parrainage car la "location" d'un box coûte 150 euros, quelque soit le nombre de chats à l'intérieur

----------


## babe78

et j'ai oublié, une autre proposition d'aide de carabam mais à partir d'août

----------


## VERONIQUEH

Ok pour moi aussi je m engage sur un parrainage jusqu a la fin de l année pour 30 par mois

----------


## pacopanpan

> Et les chatons, que sont-ils devenus ?



sont ils sortis?

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

une dixaine d'entrées depuis hier dont une maman avec quatre chatons !!! je vais jeudi je referai des photos aucun chatons n'a été eutha babe 78 en a pris 7 sylvie du refuge en a pris 4 chez elle dont un en mauvais état moi j'en ai quatre également et un autre bénévole en a 6 il en reste au refuge 4 ou 5 mais tous les autres doivent également trouver une solution !!!!

je vous mets le copié collé de la demande de mise a jour faite au refuge tout a été pris en compte et tous seront prét demain s'il y a erreur merci de me le dire cet aprés midi je ne suis pas joignable avant 17h00 je suis dans un autre refuge merci par avance !!!!

coucou laury loulous a préparer sil te plait je tappelle tout a lheure bizz et merci

POUR LASSOCIATION LIBERTE SANS FRONTIERES 

LES QUATRES PREMIERES MINETTES EN CHATTERIE FEMELLE (TROIS CRAINTIVES BON COURAGE)

FAIRE PUCER PRIMO VACCINER

LE CINQUIEME MINOU NOIR DANS LA PIECE EN FACE DE TON BUREAU PAR EN ADOPTION EN BELGIQUE

POUR LIBERTE SANS FRONTIERE

FAIRE PUCER PRIMO VACCIN RAGE PLUS PASSEPORT ET PREVOIR CASTRATION AVANT LA FIN DU DELAI RAGE

POUR LIBERTE SANS FRONTIERE

LA SIXIEME MINETTE BLANCHE ET GRISE PIECE EN FACE DE TON BUREAU PART EN ADOPTION EN BELGIQUE

ELLE A DEJA ETE PUCEE ET VACCIN RAGE FAIRE LA PRIMO ET PREVOIR STERILISATION AVANT LA FIN DU DELAI RAGE 

LA DERNIERE MINETTE NORMALEMENT ELLE EST TATOUEE ET STERILISEE A VERIFIER ELLE PART CET APRES MIDI EN ADOPTION DIRECTE A MAUBEUGE J AI LES FRAIS DE SORTIE C CARAMELLE QUI VIENT LA CHERCHER CET APRES MIDI



VOIR LE DIAPORAMA
TOUT TÉLÉCHARGER



Cet album comporte 7 photos et restera disponible sur SkyDrive jusqu'au 03/09/2012.















désolée on ne voit pas les photos  donc  dans l'ordre c les numéros  85  87  97  90   -   12    91   et 83

je ne vois plus la 90 dans le récap ou j'ai vraiment besoin de lunette mdr  j'espére qu'elle est bien réservée par liberté sans frontiére si erreur me le dire svp

je voulais savoir également pour la numéro 88 réservée également par liberté sans frontiére s'il y avait une piste pour le covoiturage 

merci

----------


## CARABAM

> et j'ai oublié, une autre proposition d'aide de carabam mais à partir d'août


En fait à partir d'aout nous serions 5 : morphee777, CARAMELLE59, buddicca,carabam et veroniqueh soit 5x30
Pour commencer le parrainage en juin il faut une autre personne qui adhere à la proposition de BABE78 car moi je ne peux pas commencer en juin ( je parraine deje un box pour les chats en rp)

----------


## Auréli

> sont ils sortis?


cet après midi, j'ai pris un chaton femelle pour une amie en RP .

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

merci caramelle d'avoir covoituré la petite minette c clair il était temps de la sortir et merci a aurélie pour l'adoption du petit chaton !!!!

qui pourrait me dire pour la 90 sous quelle asso elle va sortir merci

un pti chaton blanc handicapé d'environ un mois et demi est arrivé ce soir yvette m'a appelé pour savoir si elle le faisait euthanasier mais elle en avait vraiment gros sur le coeur donc elle l'a repris chez elle et je le récupére jeudi  il a les pattes avant comme on dit du bébé nageur mais c un battant avec un sacré caractére donc il devrait surmonter tout ça j'ai peut etre une piste pour son adoption !!!

----------


## babe78

> En fait à partir d'aout nous serions 5 : morphee777, CARAMELLE59, buddicca,carabam et veroniqueh soit 5x30
> Pour commencer le parrainage en juin il faut une autre personne qui adhere à la proposition de BABE78 car moi je ne peux pas commencer en juin ( je parraine deje un box pour les chats en rp)


non buddica n'a rien confirmé du tout pour l'instant nous avons de confirmé
caramelle59 : 50 euros
morphee977 : 15 euros
veroniqueh : 30 euros
soit 95 euros sur 150 euros

et carabam à partir de août

----------


## Fahn

Des nouvelles des propriétaires de la 42?

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

non pour l'instant pour la 42 on en sait pas plus jeudi je vais sur place je vais pousser pour avoir des news je vous tiens au courant !!!

la 103 a été retrouvée errante elle a été tatouée et stérilisée par le refuge  donc dispo

il y a urgence avec toutes les entrées les anciens vont encore etre en grand stresss et des risques de maladie qui peuvent arriver comme certains sont trés fragiles  ça craint pour eux qui peut encore les aider ?????

----------


## Myrtille54

Jacqueline Limosin je donne 30 euros POUR MISS 115
Sabrina Renault donne 25 euros pour MISS 115
DONC FRAIS DE SORTIE PAYES pour la memere    

Marie-France Raineval 45 euros   pour le petit 116  

* BABE78
**POUR LES PENSIONS 
*Jacqueline Limosin ok je suis , 15 euros par mois 




Anne Jahandier Je propose 10 euros par mois (je viens de faire don à autre assos ),à qui faut -il les envoyer ? J'aimerais paypal.

Tu peux prendre conteact avec ces personnes sur FB

----------


## CARABAM

Euh Caramelle59 je ne pourrai verser 30e qu'en aout et septembre ........J'ai d'autres engagements ailleurs

----------


## Caramelle59

oups, mes calculs sont donc à revoir lol

Ayé, calculs refaits :
Pendant 6 mois on a 135 euros par mois (avec morphée, véroniqueh, jacqueline limosin, Anne jahandier, joelle briand et moi)
Total : 810 euros

+ 2 mois carabam (2x30= 60 euros)
+ 2 mois d'une proposition reçue en MP (2x15=30)

Total sur 6 mois = 900 euros (soit 150 euros /mois pendant 6 mois)

Ben on y arrive pile poil !  ::  Faut juste que Babe78 accepte le calcul dit "de moyenne" lol

----------


## noa2kajou

avez vous besoin de dons pour le 118? ce minou me fend le coeur!
dommage que je ne puisse pas me proposer en FA

----------


## Faraday

Il y a aussi le petit n°110 en urgence, mal en point... ses frais de sortie sont payés + a un don de 20 euros... qui peut l'aider ?

----------


## buddica

Caroline, comment va le 118? 
J'ai déjà demandé à ce qu'il soit hospitalisé si besoin et proposé de pdr en charge ses frais véto.

babe78, je vs ai mp deux fois sans réponse concernant la pension et attend votre réponse.

----------


## Faraday

> avez vous besoin de dons pour le 118? ce minou me fend le coeur!
> dommage que je ne puisse pas me proposer en FA


Oui, bien sûr que des dons sont les très bienvenus !

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

merci faraday j'était justement en train de faire un copié collé du message de laurence !!!  qui peut nous aider pour le covoiturage elle doit partir ou la minette 90 ?? vite des fa pour sortir les loulous  demain je vais sur place et je sens la catastrophe !!!!! un grand merci a toutes les personnes qui m'aident sur ce sauvetage  bizzzzzz

----------


## Myrtille54

> merci faraday j'était justement en train de faire un copié collé du message de laurence !!!  qui peut nous aider pour le covoiturage elle doit partir ou la minette 90 ?? vite des fa pour sortir les loulous  demain je vais sur place et je sens la catastrophe !!!!! un grand merci a toutes les personnes qui m'aident sur ce sauvetage  bizzzzzz



miss 90 c vers Metz (ou environs) 

Je te ferai un point plus tard au vu des propositions FB; Ca a bougé pas mal hier soir .

----------


## Myrtille54

> *Message de Lau-Néo :
> *
> "Caroline, je n'ai pas eu le temps de téléphoner au refuge, mais les filles on dû prévenir que je sortais la 90 mais j'ai toujours pas de co-voit !!! Je ne serais absolument pas joignable de vendredi à mardi prochain, je serais dans un refuge en espagne! Pouvez-vous m'aider à trouver ce co-voit ? la FA ne vient pas sur rescue je crois, donc voir sur l'événement de Facebook.
> 
> Autre chose, je peux p'tre en sortir 2autres mais 114 et 116 mais il me faut des FA ! Il me manque aussi une FALD"
> 
> *Donc je résume (si j'ai bien compris) :
> *
> - Recherche URGENTE d'un covoiturage de Béthune vers ? pour la 90
> ...


FALD pour miss 90 
Covoit vers Metz ou environs (on a une proposition de Jo par la belgique) -

Il faut recontacter Hiraet qui s etait proposer FA pour 2 titis dans le meme coin aussi.. plus de nouvelles   argggh

----------


## babe78

> Caroline, comment va le 118? 
> J'ai déjà demandé à ce qu'il soit hospitalisé si besoin et proposé de pdr en charge ses frais véto.
> 
> babe78, je vs ai mp deux fois sans réponse concernant la pension et attend votre réponse.


et je vous ai répondu 2 fois par mp et par mail sur l'adresse que vous m'avez communiqué

----------


## Faraday

10 euros sans reçu pour le 118 

10 euros sans reçu pour le 110

10 euros sans reçu pour le 106 il est timide, j'ai très peur pour sa vie

*qui suit ?*

----------


## babe78

ok si j'ai bien les confirmations de tout le monde, je préciserais ici dès que ce sera fait et à ce moment là nous choisirons les chats
la sélection de chats se fera en direct entre caroline et l'association

----------


## Sand78

> non buddica n'a rien confirmé du tout pour l'instant nous avons de confirmé
> caramelle59 : 50 euros
> morphee977 : 15 euros
> veroniqueh : 30 euros
> soit 95 euros sur 150 euros
> 
> et carabam à partir de août


Bonjour tout le monde, 

Babe78, je suis désolée de prendre le train en route, mais avez-vous encore besoin de dons s'il vous plait ?

----------


## lolobouba

Et le 118? svp merci

----------


## Myrtille54

> Il n'y a que Tiffany qui peut mettre à jour la 1ère page, mais oui, les 4 sont sortis. Quant au 85 et 87 pour demain, je ne sais pas si c'est confirmé... Caroline ? Tu as la réponse ?



la sortie est confirmee Frederique me l a dit


Tiffany est absente durant quelques jours mais on fera un point ce soir pour mettre les premieres pages à jour

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

oui les 85 et 87 partent demain !!!! qui aurait le numéro de leila ??? dites moi en gros ce que je dois rajouter sur le premiére page sans que j'ai a reprendre tout le post  tiffany m'avait donné ses identifiants pour que je puisse mettre a jour en cas d'absence de sa part merci !!!

----------


## lolobouba

> Et le 118? svp merci


Caro t'as des nouvelles pour le 118? comment il va? stp merci

----------


## Myrtille54

> oui les 85 et 87 partent demain !!!! qui aurait le numéro de leila ??? dites moi en gros ce que je dois rajouter sur le premiére page sans que j'ai a reprendre tout le post  tiffany m'avait donné ses identifiants pour que je puisse mettre a jour en cas d'absence de sa part merci !!!


Caro ne t embete pas j ai  eu Tiffany on fait un point ce soir et elle mettra le post à jour

----------


## Raven

Le loulou n°118 comment il va ? (désolé pas lu les pages précédentes entières...)

Je connais rien à ce type de SOS, y'a-t-il possibilité de parrainer un de ses chats, ou de faire un don qui lui soit réservé? 
Merci.

----------


## Myrtille54

Lovecats (ca me rappele une chanson de mon adolescence loool) CA ME SEMBLE TOUT BON

 Mais rajoute 

109  --- Caro as tu pris contact avec les personnes qui ont perdu la minette en janvier ? etait ce la leur ? sinon faut il s en occuper ? 

Tous les chatons sont ils sortis (on demande -- ) et faire des photos des restants jeudi STP

--------- message a edite apres prise en compte ---

----------


## Myrtille54

> Peut on avoir plus d infos sur les box savoir comment cela se passe pour les minous et quelle est la taille du box ?


et aussi les conditions de prise en charge ......  les vaccins obligatoires .......  si la sterilisation de TOUS est preconisee.........  Toutes infos utiles

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

j'ai demandé des nouvelles du 118 a yvette aujourd'hui  il est un peu craintif mais question santé pas de probléme  je confirme demain comme je vais sur place  pour les chatons il y en a une dizaine en ce moment avez vous des pistes pour eux il y a aussi la maman avec des chatons  !!! j'essaierai de faire des photos demain aprés midi ça sera vite fait car j'ai une vingtaine de chiens a faire qui sont arrivés cette semaine et le refuge est complétement saturé plus de box !!!! je vais voir au mieux aussi pour le sexe des derniers que j'ai mis  encore merci a toutes pour votre aide !!!!

----------


## Myrtille54

> Comment va la 115 ?
> Y a t il des pistes pour elle ?
> Entente avec les autres chats ?


c un abandon ? une saisie ou un chat errant ? 

niveau piste rien . on pourrait eventuellement avoir une asso mais personne ne se propose pour l accueillir

----------


## djerba 62

Bonjour, 
Je voudrais devenir FA pour l'un de ces chats, comment m'y prendre, je squis un peu perdue! Merci d'avance, je vis a Lens, à coté!

----------


## Myrtille54

> Bonjour, 
> Je voudrais devenir FA pour l'un de ces chats, comment m'y prendre, je squis un peu perdue! Merci d'avance, je vis a Lens, à coté!


Nous avons 2 titis couverts par une asso qui recherche une FA



cette petite Nenette





et ce petit mec (pas sure)




Merci de m envoyer vos coordonnees en MP laurence la pdte de l asso prendra contact avec vous

si vous craquez pour un autre minou pas de souci  :Smile:

----------


## Octa

Des nouvelles du 108? Je serais à deux doigts de craquer pour sa bouille... Je suis proche de Sète!

----------


## Raven

Merci à *Caramelle59* qui m'a bien expliqué pour les dons.  :: 

Donc en ce qui me concerne, promesses de dons : 
N° 118 celui qui est mal en point = 10e
N°100 la puce qui perd ses poils = 10e
N°107 le chat gris dit sympa = 10e

Désolé de ne pouvoir faire plus... 
Suffira juste de me contacter lorsque ces chats seront sur le point d'être sortis.  ::

----------


## girafe

> En ce qui concerne les co voiturages, il est cherché :
> - Bethune vers Metz pour la 90 
> - Bethune vers Gaillard (74) pour la 88
> - Bethune vers Lorient (56) pour la 97
> 
> 
> 
> je recherche aussi un covoiturage béthune paris pour emmener la 70 à la gare de Lyon le 15 juin à 7h30. de là, nous avons  une cotraineuse pour l'emmener à Sète où son adoptante de Marseille viendra la chercher. merci


crées a l'instant 4 posts dans la section recherche de co voiturages
en espérant que çà aide un peu

----------


## pacopanpan

> En ce qui concerne les co voiturages, il est cherché :
> - Bethune vers Metz pour la 90 
> - Bethune vers Gaillard (74) pour la 88
> - Bethune vers Lorient (56) pour la 97
> 
> 
> 
> je recherche aussi un covoiturage béthune paris pour emmener la 70 à la gare de Lyon le 15 juin à 7h30. de là, nous avons  une cotraineuse pour l'emmener à Sète où son adoptante de Marseille viendra la chercher. merci


http://www.covoiturage.fr/

a essayer , il faut donner quelque chose mais en ces moments de debut de vacances pour certains

----------


## Lau-Néo

Je viens d'écrire en MP à Djerba pour sa proposition de FA. Je précise que je n'ai pas la FA40ne non plus.
Caroline, est ce que miss 90 a été préparée ? puis je avoir la confirmation en MP car dep qu'elle attend son covoit la pauvre, elle a le temps d'être sté.
Je ne serais pas joignable de vendredi à mardi, pour info !

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

oui laurence la numéro 90 est préparée !!!

----------


## pacopanpan

> Qui peut aider la minette 70 à rejoindre son adoptante sur Marseille ?
> 
> Pour que cela puisse se faire, il ne manque qu'une *FA sur Paris du 9 au 13,* Fa qui déposera le 13 la minette à la gare de Lyon à fina flora qui emmènera la belle noire à son adoptante. 
> merci d'aider Aureli dans cette recherche de Fa.


demande faite là:
http://www.rescue-forum.com/recherch...13-juin-56158/

----------


## Octa

> Si vous êtes à 2 doigts de craquer, enlevez-les et vous craquerez...
> 
> Pour adopter ou être FA ?


Adoptante.  :Smile:

----------


## Octa

> Bonjour Octa,
> Si vous êtes vraiment intéressée par ce beau noir et blanc, que vous avez une place à lui offrir, de l'amour à lui donner, on peut vous mettre en relation avec l'association '' les amis de Néo '' qui couvre votre région.


C'est pas vraiment l'amour et l'envie qui manque mais plutôt la place... Je viens actuellement de m'installer dans une nouvelle région et je suis hébergé en attente de trouver un appartement. J'ai déjà 2 chats (d'amour <3) donc faut que j'attende de voir le futur logement pour savoir si 3 chats ne ferait pas un peu trop...

----------


## Auréli

> Qui peut aider la minette 70 à rejoindre son adoptante sur Marseille ?
> 
> Pour que cela puisse se faire, il ne manque qu'une *FA sur Paris du 9 au 13,* Fa qui déposera le 13 la minette à la gare de Lyon à fina flora qui emmènera la belle noire à son adoptante. 
> merci d'aider Aureli dans cette recherche de Fa.


nous avons trouvé une solution pour la 70. j'amène la chatte le 09/06 à Sylviee sur Paris qui la garde et la conduit à Fina Flora à la gare de Lyon le 13/06 pour un train direction Marseille. L'adoptante, Mme Lorand, vient chercher son chat à la gare. je remets les coordonnées de chacune en MP. merci à vous toutes.

----------


## CARABAM

Je complete : les 5 minous qui pourront sortir grace aux dons pour location d'un box. Ce n'est pas  seulement en attente d'adoptants, c'est aussi lorsqu'une place en FALD se libere au sein de l'association........Ce qui veut dire, je l'espère du moins, un maximun de 2 mois ds un box ( temps qui inclue bien sûr la quarantaine)

----------


## djerba 62

Myrtille avez vous eu mon message privé avec mes coordonnées?

----------


## tara60

> Des nouvelles de ce chaton???



et des autres restés au refuge?? ont-ils été "adoptés"?

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

j'en ai encore huit a la maison et au refuge il en reste également une dizaine avec les mamans !!!!







pour le petit chaton blanc il est toujours en fa chez aurélie que je remercie vivement pour tout ce qu'elle a fait pour lui elle viendra vous expliquer elle meme de quel handicape souffre le loulou je sais qu'il manque deux os aux membres avant mais je ne sais plus lesquels le pti bout attend son covoiturage pour rejoindre l'association handicats que je remercie également de le prendre en charge !!!

----------


## Myrtille54

119 et 120 pour les 2 petites familles pour que nous nous y retrouvions OK ?

----------


## Fahn

Caroline, je ne veux pas paraître insistante, mais qu'en est-il de la chatte 42? Vous disiez recevoir des nouvelles hier.

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

pour la 42 j'ai encore demandé hier et je demande tous les jours laury me répond que c en court je peux pas faire plus désolée

coucou caramelle qu'est ce que tu entends par probléme ??? j'ai posté les deux petites familles car je pense que c urgent pour elle car les chatons risquent leurs vies en refuge pour les autres dans ces cas la je vais attendre un peu !!! mais dans les nouveaux il y a aussi des cas urgents !!!

je remet une photo de la chatte borgne qui était mal en point

----------


## Fahn

Merci Caroline. Dois-je rester dispo pour elle? J'aimerais tout de même pouvoir être fixée, mes places en FA n'étant pas illimitées, beaucoup attendent encore, et là je bloque une place pour elle alors qu'il n'y a pas besoin, peut-être. Serait-il possible d'avoir une réponse définitive rapidement quant à la recherche de proprios?

----------


## babe78

je viens d'avoir caroline et donc nous sortons en box en pension les 2 mâles 13, 104, 107 et 108

qqn peut-il poster le covoiturage vers domfront (61) pour ces 5 loulous

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

je t'explique vite fait ce que m'a dit laury aprés recherche avec le numéro de tatouage a la centrale canine c noté chat angora noir donc ça correspond pas du tout a la minette  alors je ne sais pas ce qu'ils vont faire !!! ça serait dommage de rater sa sortie dans tous les cas la fifille ne va pas rester dix ans la bas parcequ'on ne trouve pas il va falloir trouver une solution rapidement  je te promet de faire du forcing la semaine prochaine et encore merci !!!!

----------


## Myrtille54

*DONS FB  POUR MISS 118

*Elodie Poirier 10 EUROS 
Marie France Raineval 15 EUROS‎
Veronique Huemer-Perrard 20 EUROS
Frederique Maisse 10 EUROS
Myriam Deryck 5 EUROS (aura besoin de coordonnees bancaires car vit en belgique)
Nathalie Bourbon-Segard 30 EUROS
Jacqueline Limosin 30 EUROS
Sabrina Renault 30 EUROS
et ceux des membres de rescue 
10 de don de Faraday + 10 de Raven
*


AU REGARD DES DONS POUR LA NENETTE N Y AURAIT IL PAS DEJA POSSIBILITE DE LA FAIRE VOIR PAR UN VETO ???
*au dispensaire peut etre

si les donateurs sont ok 
cela permettrait de poser un diagnostic et peut etre d envisager un traitement ... 

Peut etre une bonne ame du coin (oui oui Caramelle59 je pensais à toi) pourrait se charger de cette visite ???

Vous en pensez quoi
On ne peut pas la laisser dans cet etat la pauvre minette

----------


## VERONIQUEH

D'accord avec toi Myrtille je ne comprend pas que l n laisse se malheureux dans cet état et je suis prête a rajouter s il le faut pour le faire soigner comm je l ai fait avec Hermes (ex 38)

----------


## Myrtille54

> D'accord avec toi Myrtille je ne comprend pas que l n laisse se malheureux dans cet état et je suis prête a rajouter s il le faut pour le faire soigner comm je l ai fait avec Hermes (ex 38)


Une personne est prete à la prendre 15 jours (on negociera un peu hein ) a faire ses soins à la chouchouter

MAIS IL  NOUS FAUT --- *IL LUI FAUT* --- UNE ASSO ET UNE FAMILLE DERRIERE SVP

----------


## Myrtille54

> Ah oui ? C'est super ça ! Faut juste trouver quelqu'un qui a le code d'accès et qui peut regarder pour nous alors ! Y'a pas un véto parmi nous ? Ou quiconque qui a le passe ?



je connais une modo de CH-PE  je viens de percuter   MDR
donc si j ai  bout de tatou a lui communiquer elle saura .............

----------


## sydney21

> Par "problème" j'entends leur sortie. Pas une seule issue pour les photos actuellement en liste, pas d'asso, pas de FA, peu de dons, et ce depuis quand ? 15 jours qu'ils sont là ? (et je parle pas des 13 et de la 57...)
> 
> La seule porte de secours actuelle c'est le box de babe78 !
> 
> C'est pourquoi je pense que charger encore la liste est inutile, voire contreproductif (horrible le mot mais malheureusement le seul qui me vienne à l'esprit). A part pour les femelles avec chatons, oui bien sûr vu qu'ils seront les 1ers à être euthanasiés s'ils restent là !
> 
> Voili, voilou, j'ai dit ce que j'avais à dire, maintenant c'est toi qui vois car tu es la mieux placée pour savoir quelles sont les urgences...


Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi tous les chats ont droit à leur chance !

Je prends un exemple, j'ai des chats en FA chez moi qui sont là depuis un an, et d'autres qui arrivent et partent au bout de 15 jours. Donc sous prétexte que les premiers ne sont pas adoptés je devrais arrêter de prendre des nouveaux jusqu'à ce que les anciens partent ? 

Là c'est pareil certaines personnes vont se sentir attirées peut-être par un des nouveaux alors qu'elles ne prendraient pas forcément un ancien même en l'absence de nouvelle liste....

L'été arrive il faut mettre toutes les chances de leur côté et présenter tout ceux qui sont à sortir.

Par contre si je peux donner un conseil je sais que tu es débordée Caroline mais si toi ou qqun d'autre peut refaire des photos des anciens, ce serait bien, il suffit parfois d'un angle ou d'un éclairage différent pour donner une autre idée du chat...

Vous pouvez me les envoyer par mail (je donnerai mon adresse en MP) je me ferai un plaisir de les redimensionner et arranger pour ensuite les mettre en ligne.

----------


## Caramelle59

Je souhaite rappeler quand même qu'on est ici dans la rubrique "morts programmées", et on sait tous ici que cela concerne en priorité les noirs, les tigrés, les malades, les handicapés et les chatons ! Alors désolée, mais pour moi ce sont eux qu'il faut sauver en priorité dans ce sujet.

Ou alors j'ai rien compris à cette rubrique... ::

----------


## Myrtille54

pourquoi encore des polemiques

si je dis ce minou est agressif attaque mord griffe ne se laisse pâs approche c un sauvage de ches sauvage UN VRAI
Quel est l interet de le presenter ici sachant quil est malheureusement implacable en famille .......  (  j aimais le chat libre des annees  80 je hais le trappage tout azimut  30 ans apres) 
si un mimi est au bout du bout du rouleau pourquoi vous le montrer  

ne pas savoir ca fait moins mal que se sentir impuissante (c mon avis perso)
je ne vous apprend rien

----------


## Myrtille54

> Caroline à fait des photos de nouveaux chats, c'est bien qu'elle pensait les mettre. Alors autant qu'elle les mette. C'est leur donner aussi une chance.
> 
> Myrtille je t'ai mp


j tai repondu ;; j attends

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

tiffany comment on fait je n'arrive plus a mettre a jour la premiére page  HELP   si tu ne peux plus le faire dis le moi je referai un post merci

----------


## éliz

vous pourriez vous concentrer sur les chats au lieu d'alourdir le sujet par des polémiques? parce que ok, on nettoie le sujet pour qu'il y ai le moins de messages possible, maintenant s'il faut aussi nettoyer vos blabla, je pense que la question va être très vite réglée!

----------


## djerba 62

Bonjour, 

Je suis prete a aider en prenant en Fa mais je ne connais pas la marche a suivre... Je peux aussi prendre un handicapé, malade ou en 40 ène ( j'ai trouvé une solution )! Je laisse mes coordionnées, si une association peut me contacter ce sera avec plaisir : 06.17.57.88.36 !
Merci d'avance

----------


## sylviee

Ça y est Miss 70 vient d'arriver à la maison.
Elle m'a fait une énorme crise de câlins alors qu'elle ne m me connaissait pas. Super affectueuse.
Si qq'un peut me donner son mail et mettre une photo d'elle sur le poste je pourrai montrer comment elle sera malheureuse pendant les 5 jours qu'elle passera chez moi.
Je les prend juste pour les torturer (lol)
Sa famille de Marseille aura bien de la chance.
Je pense que pour les autres ce sera la même chose.
Alors adoptez vit es les autres....

----------


## Caramelle59

Houlà, j'ai dû aller chercher le sujet en 2ème page, il est urgent de rectifier la date dans la fiche de départ pour qu'il revienne dans les morts programmées !

On a une asso pour le 118 : Nos Voix Pour Leurs Droits  :: 

Manque maintenant une FA !

----------


## girafe

Pour le co voit Béthune Metz de la 90 une personne propose une partie du trajet
j'ai transmis par MP a lau néo de l'asso qui doit la sortir

"Je peux faire un Nancy-Metz si vous n'avez personne dans cette partie, si quelqu'un peux faire un Béthune-Nancy, ou paris nancy."

----------


## lolobouba

> Pour le co voit Béthune Metz de la 90 une personne propose une partie du trajet
> j'ai transmis par MP a lau néo de l'asso qui doit la sortir
> 
> "Je peux faire un Nancy-Metz si vous n'avez personne dans cette partie, si quelqu'un peux faire un Béthune-Nancy, ou paris nancy."


Laurence ne rentre que mardi d'Espagne....

----------


## girafe

d'accord je ne savait pas merci lolobouba

----------


## NVPLD

bjour à toutes et tous, 
hier nous avons sorti 13 CHATS D UEN AUTRE FOURRIERE DU 62 et j'ai eu l'appel pr cette nenette, en effet, on est BLINDEES mais je ne peux la laisser comme ca...
nous sommes une asso en RP, et si une Fa se propose meme ds le 62 c'est ok on est pret à la chapeauter. par contre on aura beosin de dons, car on en sauve bcp et on est limite ds le rouge...

----------


## Myrtille54

> bjour à toutes et tous, 
> hier nous avons sorti 13 CHATS D UEN AUTRE FOURRIERE DU 62 et j'ai eu l'appel pr cette nenette, en effet, on est BLINDEES mais je ne peux la laisser comme ca...
> nous sommes une asso en RP, et si une Fa se propose meme ds le 62 c'est ok on est pret à la chapeauter. par contre on aura beosin de dons, car on en sauve bcp et on est limite ds le rouge...



page 10 j ai fait un  recap pour elle (et d autres) 170 euros de promesse

----------


## Faraday

> D'accord avec toi Myrtille je ne comprend pas que l n laisse se malheureux dans cet état et je suis prête a rajouter s il le faut pour le faire soigner comm je l ai fait avec Hermes (ex 38)


c'est bien pour la 118 ?

----------


## Myrtille54

Miss 118 c est en train de se decanter mais on dira quand on sera sures

pensons aux autres aussi 84 si jolie et transparente   57 qui a perdu sa chance 88 en galere et tous les derniers
les petites familles si mignonnes

----------


## Faraday

+ le minet 110 mal en point qui est une urgence... et 99 et 100 qui souffrent de pertes de poils très importantes, le timidou tout mignon 106...

*Besoin de dons, de FA, d'assoc' ! 
*

----------


## Pasc56

Bonsoir. Nouvellement inscrit ici. Je vous ai suivi sur le sujet "urgence 40 chats+chatons à sauver", depuis AA, puis basculé ici et encore dévié plusieurs fois ? Donc pas évident de tout suivre pour un "novice".
Enfin, j'ai pris soins de tout relire, puisque je sais que vous agissez toutes et tous ici, dans l'urgence et du mieux que vous pouvez...
Je souhaite essayer de vous porter une petite "bouffée d'oxygène" et surtout aider à sauver des Minous.
Je suis en centre Bretagne. Je me propose en FA pour la minette 118 et/ou autre chat si compatibilité ensemble. Je me déplacerais directement au refuge (date à convenir). Et je propose en même temps, covoiturage ou ramener/déposer tous "Minous", même à devoir dévier ma route, sur toute la région ouest ( je pense aux départements 14-22-27-28-29-35-50-53-56-60-61-72-75-76 ) dans la limite des places de mon véhivule ( break ) et donc, déjà, pour les 5 loulous devant rejoindre Domfront dans l'Orne (61) et la minette n°97, prévue en FA chez Laura à Lorient (56); Me contacter en message privé et laisser un N° de tél. Merci à toutes et à tous pour tout ce que vous faites pour la cause animale. Je suis avec vous de tout coeur. Pascal

----------


## Myrtille54

> Merci merci Pacs56 ce serait génial de pouvoir sortir tous ceux la ! Il reste l a petite 57 ce serait cool pour elle qui est la plus ancienne maintenant....


Merci pour cette super  proposition  
118 a une solution a l etude qui  a   l air pas mal et comme FA dans le  62 ce serait peut etre mieux de lui  eviter un long trajet ??

n  oubliez pas  miss 84 qui est là depuis longtemps aussi

il faut trouver une asso  . Vous etes ou la bretagne est grande

----------


## Myrtille54

> Re bonsoir. Je suis en Plein centre Bretagne, en 56, mais à la limite des trois départements 22-29-56.
> 
> Faraday, je vous ai envoyé un message privé, avec plus de coordonnées vous demandant de transmettre à la coordinatrice du sauvetage, ne sachant si mon message serait passé ici ! J'ai eu en effet quelques difficultés mais n'aurais su renoncer.
> 
> Nota: qu'en est-t'il exactement de la proposition de FA pour la Minette 97, par Laura sur Lorient (56)



pour Minette 97 il  ne manque que le covoit

----------


## solenn13

> Miss 118 c est en train de se decanter mais on dira quand on sera sures
> 
> pensons aux autres aussi 84 si jolie et transparente   57 qui a perdu sa chance 88 en galere et tous les derniers
> les petites familles si mignonnes


J'ai dû louper un post : que se passe-t-il pour Transparence 55 ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Dslée c'est Transparente 57

----------


## solenn13

Il est indiqué que ses frais de sortie sont réglés par buddica et qu'il y a un don de 50€ de Jacqueline Limousin... Il faut plus ?

----------


## solenn13

Alors je fais un don de 30 € pour la belle 57. Tu connais son caractère ?

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

non les deux 13 attendent le covoiturage pour partir sous l'asso la patte de l'espoir !!!!! tiffant52  peux tu mettre la première page a jour stp merci

----------


## djerba 62

Et moi qui demande depuis une semaine pour etre FA, au final je n'ai pas encore de chat alors que des chatons et des adultes vont mourrir, c'est trop triste!
Je recap quand même, je me suis proposée pour une minette, on m'a proposé la 118 puis on m'a expliqué très gentillement " qu'avec la suspicion de teigne ce n'etait pas raisonnable avec mon bébé de 8 mois encore allaitée puique la piece d'isolement serait ma chambre ou dort mon enfant. J'ai dit que ce n'etait pas grave, ma demarche etant de sauver un chat et que ma proposition tenait tjrs, on m'a donc proposé de prendre un chaton et là j'ai dit que si c'etait ok pour me racheter de ne pouvoir prendre la 118 ( bien que pas de ma faute ) je pouvais en prendre deux! Bcp de personnes differentes m'appellent mais moi je debarque ici et je ne comprends plus rien alors si qqun aurait la gentillesse de me dire comment proceder pour sauver soit la 118 ( si on a d'autres elements concernant cette teigne et les risqes pour mes enfants ) ou pour deux chatons ou pour encore un autre chat dont je ne connais pas cela m'aiderai et aiderais ces petits minets. Je peux me rendre sur place pour le ou les prendre, j'ai tout ce qu'il faut pour les acceuillir. 
Je comprends egalement que vous soyez tous debordé mais avec les marches a suivre je peux me debrouiller seule! 
Je remercie toutes les personnes qui pourront m'aider.

----------


## pacopanpan

> Et moi qui demande depuis une semaine pour etre FA, au final je n'ai pas encore de chat alors que des chatons et des adultes vont mourrir, c'est trop triste!
> Je recap quand même, je me suis proposée pour une minette, on m'a proposé la 118 puis on m'a expliqué très gentillement " qu'avec la suspicion de teigne ce n'etait pas raisonnable avec mon bébé de 8 mois encore allaitée puique la piece d'isolement serait ma chambre ou dort mon enfant. J'ai dit que ce n'etait pas grave, ma demarche etant de sauver un chat et que ma proposition tenait tjrs, on m'a donc proposé de prendre un chaton et là j'ai dit que si c'etait ok pour me racheter de ne pouvoir prendre la 118 ( bien que pas de ma faute ) je pouvais en prendre deux! Bcp de personnes differentes m'appellent mais moi je debarque ici et je ne comprends plus rien alors si qqun aurait la gentillesse de me dire comment proceder pour sauver soit la 118 ( si on a d'autres elements concernant cette teigne et les risqes pour mes enfants ) ou pour deux chatons ou pour encore un autre chat dont je ne connais pas cela m'aiderai et aiderais ces petits minets. Je peux me rendre sur place pour le ou les prendre, j'ai tout ce qu'il faut pour les acceuillir. 
> Je comprends egalement que vous soyez tous debordé mais avec les marches a suivre je peux me debrouiller seule! 
> Je remercie toutes les personnes qui pourront m'aider.


pour la teigne si suspicion il est préferable que le chat va dans une autre fa ou fait sa quarantaine ailleurs que chez toi, , si la fa ne sait pas prendre les précautions d'usage tu peux attraper, ainsi que bébé , la teigne ,une quarantaine dans une salle de bains avec fenêtre est préférable dans ce cas 
pour les chatons il n'y a pas de soucis sauf que c'est plus compliqué que celà pour la sortie d'un chat 
il faut qu'une assos te couvre et c'est cette assos qui sort le chat ou chatton

en gros il faut soit assos + fald ou 
assos+ faq+ fald

si je me trompe pas dans cette fourrière tu peux aussi faire une adoption direct dans ce cas le chat est le tien

on a besoin de fa ,mais il est plus difficile de couplé assos + fa 

ces derniers temps des assos ont sortis beaucoup de chats et leur finances s'applatissent donc celà devient plus compliqué

voilà en gros 

sois patiente ,ne te décourage pas , les loulous ont besoin de toi

----------


## tara60

[QUOTE=Auréli;1161226]


> pour la teigne si suspicion il est préferable que le chat va dans une autre fa ou fait sa quarantaine ailleurs que chez toi,
> 
> combien de temps pour la quarantaine ? moi, je veux bien la faire si après elle va chez djerba


le temps de la 40aine dépendra de l'état de santé du chat

si teigne il faut compter 4 semaines de traitements

----------


## amstaff

Ebène et Zorba ont eu une suspicion à leur arrivée et donc un mois de traitement, 2 semaines de quarantaine strict et maintenant ils peuvent venir avec ma chienne et moi dans le salon.

----------


## tara60

> si le véto ne déclare pas de teigne à la sortie du refuge, combien de temps avant d'être sûr qu'elle n'ait pas une teigne dissimulée ?


je ne connais pas le temps d'incubation de la teigne, à demander à un véto.
sinon, un test en labo avec mise en culture peut être fait mais plus chèr et pratiquement aussi long que le traitement à l'imavéral donc mes véto préfèrent donner le traitement imavéral et ne pas faire cette culture puisque de toute façon, le résultat arrive à la fin du traitement.
la lampe de wood n'étant absolument pas sûr lorsque négative, le traitement doit se faire en préventif.

je rajoute : temps de contagion à partir du début du traitement à respecter scrupuleusement : 15j

mais je déconseille très fortement de mettre en contact un animal n'ayant pas fait de 40aine avec un bébé.

----------


## tara60

ce soir, j'emène chez le véto pour sa primo la N°77 Eclipse sortie le 16 mai et atteinte de la teigne.

elle en est à son 7eme bain d'imavéral.

elle était positive à la lampe et ce soir on va repasser la lampe pour vérifier si c bon

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> et si aucune suspicion : test à la lampe négatif et pas de perte de poils.
> 
> combien de quarantaine ?


le soucis, c'est que tout le monde est pressé de terminer les 40aine car d'autres attendent la place (rien contre personne, hein!!! c'est juste une constatation que je comprend tout à fait).e
mais une 40aine comme son nom l'indique doit durer officielment 40j,

pourquoi 40j??  parceque certaines maladies ne se déclarent que très tardivement dû au temps d'incubation.

sinon je dirai que 3 semaines c'est le minimum de chez minimum

----------


## djerba 62

Merci a toutes pour vos reponses. Je note donc que je ne peux prendre la 118.
Je vais donc me rendre dans la rubrique recherche Fa, ce sera sans doute plus facile.
Bon courage a toutes pour ce sauvetage.
Et merci encore

----------


## Calymone

Le temps d'incubation de la teigne peux varier, et il peux durer plusieurs semaines avant que les premiers signes n'apparaissent ...
Le test à la lampe de Wood n'est pas efficace à 100%, pas parce qu'un chat y est positif qu'il est atteint, et vice-versa ...

Surtout, si on sait qu'il y a eu des cas ces dernières semaines, quarantaine stricte de chez stricte !!

----------


## Myrtille54

> Djerba, prenez contact avec l'asso Kabouli kats, si vous vous proposez comme fa, elle est d'accord pour suivre.....C'est quand même grave qu'on ne relaye pas l'info alors qu'il s'agit de la vie des minous!



Morphee j ai eu la presidente de cette asso en MP qui m a redit ses conditions . Et cela n ira pas qi pas de FAQ .

----------


## tara60

> Merci a toutes pour vos reponses. Je note donc que je ne peux prendre la 118.
> Je vais donc me rendre dans la rubrique recherche Fa, ce sera sans doute plus facile.
> Bon courage a toutes pour ce sauvetage.
> Et merci encore


Djerba, tu peux aussi te proposer pour prendre un chat de Béthune qui est en fin de 40aine ce qui libérerait une place dans cette FA pour une nouvelle 40aine

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

oui car si vous vous proposez pour etre fa meme pour un chat qui n'est pas de béthune le risque est toujours la  donc si vous voulez vraiment prendre un minou prenez le apres quarantaine ça sera plus sur !!!

----------


## Myrtille54

Vu que Djerba bien que super motivee et tres gentille ne pourra pas prendre MIss 118

je vais recontacter Pacs56 qui se proposait pour elle hier

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

bon les filles grosses cata une quinzaine de chatons arrivés pas de photo du blanc du gris du tigré des tricos etc ..... eutha prévue vendredi je ne peux pas les reprendre j'en ai encore neuf pour qui je dois trouver des solutions ils sont chez moi et il y en a un chez aurélie également donc solution avant jeudi sinon il sera trop tard !!!!


URGENT    URGENT 

grosse urgence également pour cette minette abandonnée qui ne supporte pas son abandon et ne se nourrit pas trés urgent pour elle !!!

----------


## Myrtille54

TRico : une minette pour Christelle de L ASCA qqui sera covoit avec la 90 ....... Elle m a MP je lui dis de venir ici (ce soir elle peut pas)
et un ptit mec mais pas un noir 

*2 chatons pour l ASCA qui partiront avec 90
*

la grosse minette ce sera 121

----------


## Pasc56

Bonjour, je viens annoncer une bonne nouvelle !!!!!!!!!!

SOUS COUVERT DE L'ASSOCIATION "NVPLD" ( Nos Voix Pour Leurs Droits ) de Brunoy, eu Julie au téléphone

Laquelle Je tiens à lui porter un grand merci  pour l'énorme soutient sur ce post, et ailleurs aussi !

Ainsi qu'à d'autres qui se reconnaitront, mais que je ne nommerais  pas ici, pour confidentialité

Je vous informe que DEVRAIENT sortir ( au plus vite ), la Minette 118, qui a besoin de soins

et en même temps, aussi "Mam" n° 115

Un 3eme Minou au mieux du possible, sera sorti du refuge. Il sera "choisi" sur les critères du plus "urgent" à sortir du refuge.

Autre nouvelle, ASSISTANCE sera portée par l'association "LA PATTE DE L'ESPOIR", pour couvrir aussi, je viens d'avoir Bérengère au téléphone ( eux aussi ont fait des choses ici )

Et peut-être autre minou ???? Ca reste à définir

Je serai FA pour ces "Minous"

MAIS les DEUX associations qui viennent agir ici vont encore avoir besoin de votre soutien et de vos dons. Pensez au Minous.

J'attends toujours de savoir ce qu'il en est pour la minette 97 devant aller sur Lorient (56) pour le covoiturage que j'ai proposé.

Nous voulons agir vite !

Merci à toutes et à tous.

----------


## NVPLD

pasc, je viens de reccevoir une énorme facture, donc malheurusement sous notre couvert on ne peut en sortir que 2 maximum. 
ce qu'il faudrait c que la 118 sorte au plus vite, que qqn l'emmene chez un véto de cette maniere les dons collectés pr elle pourrait deja servir car je pense que pr son oeil c urgent;
à celles qui ont refusé le co voit de pasc56 disant "trop long" je vous donne mon avis je ne suis pas daccord, samedi jai sorti de fourrière 13 chats ils ont fait 5 heures de route, dont des chatons, et ils vont tres bien et sont en fa, et surtout ils n'en sont pas mort...
De plus j'ai refusé en effet le placement de la 118 chez "sonia" car elle m'a dit que elle voulait la mettre dans sa chambre au contact possible avec sa petite fille de 7 mois. j'ia refusé et je vous explique mon refus avant que n'importe qui dise n'importe quoi...pour moi cela peut etre dangereux de laisser une chatte dans son etat au contact d'une petite fille, surtout qu'elle est craintive à ce qu'on ma dit. si sa petite fille attrappe la teine, ou se fait griffer (et vu qu'elle n'est pas vacciné ca peut s'infecter) et fini aux urgences, qui est reponsable??? c moi...
donc je remercie du fond du coeur sonia pr sa proposition, mais je ne peux prendre le risque par rapport à sa petite fille.
donc je donne mon accord à pasc56 pr sortir la 118 et l'écaille, pas plus malheureusement car l'asso est ds le rouge, ET ON SE MET DANS LA MERDE POUR CES CHATS ALORS SI C PR SE FAIRE CRITIQUER DERRIERE SON DOS ET S EN PRENDRE PLEIN LA GUEULE SUR SON REPONDEUR JE LACHE TOUT !!! 

a bon entendeur...

----------


## Myrtille54

Donc Julie il faut qu Aureli avec ton accord la sorte rapidement pour l emmener au veto et la garde jusqu à ce que Pasc vienne la chercher

----------


## NVPLD

myrtille, je done mon accord à aurélie, peux elle m'appeller? jai un gros pb de batterie, mai là ca charge :06 26 38 47 15 il faut qu'elle sorte au plus vite.
merci caramelle 59 de ton soutien, j'ai l'impression qu'on m'en veut car g refuser certes un placement plus pres et plus pratique, mais c'est dans l'intéret de la Fa car si sa fille est couverte de pustule ce sera MON PROBLEME !!! 

je peux donc couvrir 2 chats avec pasc56 qui sera le PAPA D ACCUEIL c un homme super, donc je lui donne mon feu vert, après si des gens s'y oppose bah démerdez vous, car j'ai 44 chats en accueil, des finances en bernes car on a sorti 20 chats de hénin en 1 semaine et demi pr les meme pb que béthune, alros si certaines se croient plus malignes allez y prenez les !! 

perso elles me font tellement mal au coeur, bien sur que si javais les moyens je dirais amen à tout mais là c'est pas le cas du tout !!!

----------


## BBJPDS

> Morphee j ai eu la presidente de cette asso en MP qui m a redit ses conditions . Et cela n ira pas qi pas de FAQ .


Effectivement, je commence  à saturer en termes de FAQ et FALD. Pas contre si on retient la proposition de Auréli : 




> combien de temps pour la quarantaine ? moi, je veux bien la faire  si après elle va chez djerba





> Je vais donc me rendre dans la rubrique recherche Fa, ce sera sans doute plus facile.


Il y a bien une possibilité de montage. D'après ce que je lis, je comprends que Djerba accepterait d'être FALD à la suite de FAQ chez Auréli.




> je précise que les Kaboulis ne couvre que les sorties des chats et non les 40aine et qu'il faut que les frais du chat soient couvert par des dons, c'est surement pour cela que "l'info" n'a pas été relayé


Non, je demande juste qu'il n'y ait pas *tous les frais* à supporter, parce qu'on ne pourrait pas suivre. Je me suis proposée en mp pour *101* et *99* (*101 en priorité*). Elle sont dites stérilisée j'espère juste que c'est vrai et qu'elles sortiront avec leur attestation de stérilisation, sinon on ne peut avoir aucune certitude. 

Donc *si quelqu'un peut se proposer FA + FALD pour ces deux-là, je maintiens ma proposition.* Me contacter en mp (euh.. je vais dire comme NVPLD : "_sauf pour insultes, merci, j'ai ma dose over.._. :: ")

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

J - 3 pour 15 chatons !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## VERONIQUEH

Il me semble que le petit 95 a été adopte directement au refuge mosca

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et un grand merci a tous sans polémiques chacun fait au maximum de ses possibilités et on ne peut que saluer tous ceux et surtout celles qui font un maximum pour sauver tous ces minous de la misère alors juste BRAVO et MERCI

J ai toujours pas compris comment faire édit....

----------


## NVPLD

alors je viens d'avoir PASCAL du 56 qui est un homme en or !!
nous sortons sous notre asso la 115 (ecaille agée) et 118 (femelle borgne) qui iront en fa chez lui et co voiturée par lui. Nous ne pouvons sortir que ces deux là car on est très très justes. je verrais avec lui sur place pr les vétos pouvant faire des tarifs asso.
sachant que tous les dons promis sur ce post iront directement aux chats concernés.

je souhaitais également voir avec une personne sur place si la minette 118 et la 115 peuvent etre sorties direct chez un véto près du refuge pr les premiers soins, afin de faciliter le co voit et permettre aux nenettes detre deja soignées???? sil faut je peux appeller les veto et leur signaler que d'une on ne fait que ca de sortir des chats de fourriere notamment du 62 et que deux je peux envoyer les statuts.

est ce possible de les sortir avant que le co voit s'organise???

----------


## Myrtille54

> alors je viens d'avoir PASCAL du 56 qui est un homme en or !!
> nous sortons sous notre asso la 115 (ecaille agée) et 118 (femelle borgne) qui iront en fa chez lui et co voiturée par lui. Nous ne pouvons sortir que ces deux là car on est très très justes. je verrais avec lui sur place pr les vétos pouvant faire des tarifs asso.
> sachant que tous les dons promis sur ce post iront directement aux chats concernés.
> 
> je souhaitais également voir avec une personne sur place si la minette 118 et la 115 peuvent etre sorties direct chez un véto près du refuge pr les premiers soins, afin de faciliter le co voit et permettre aux nenettes detre deja soignées???? sil faut je peux appeller les veto et leur signaler que d'une on ne fait que ca de sortir des chats de fourriere notamment du 62 et que deux je peux envoyer les statuts.
> 
> est ce possible de les sortir avant que le co voit s'organise???


Aureli doit sortir 118  --- pour 115 quelle est son urgence pauvre memere ? a part etre completement stressee et mal a l aise ??? 

Caro viendra donner son avis

----------


## NVPLD

autant la sortir aussi avant qu'elle ne choppe d'autre virus???
j'appellerais caro demain a ma pose dej
sur ce bonne soirée a tous et merci du soutien et cette solidarité  :Smile:

----------


## Myrtille54

Y a pas de photos des chatons ca va etre transparent comme post non ?

----------


## NVPLD

toutes les asso ne prennent pas ces risques, pour celles qui le font merci :Smile:

----------


## pacopanpan

> Y a pas de photos des chatons ca va etre transparent comme post non ?


ils sont quand meme transparents, perdu parmis les chats adultes

pourtant les chatons attirent les foules? mais là!!!!!!!!!

personne ne les vois

a essayer voir si quelqu'un peut faire des photos 
*c'est énorme 30 chatons
*

----------


## Myrtille54

> j' ai fait une demande sur le bon coin pour attirer les foules, avec adresse de béthune , oups ai-je le droit?
> 
> voir si elle passe , faut tenter le maximum


non tu n a s pas le droit  et encore moins sans accord expres du refuge 
supprimes ton annonce

----------


## Pasc56

Je récapitule ici pour covoiturage et ma proposition d'être FA.

Je serai FA pour les minettes 115 et 118, sous couvert de NVPLD ( merci à Julie pour elles, et pour ces "doux" compliments à mon égard, ainsi que d'autres qui m'ont fait plaisirs )
BILAN VETO OBLIGATOIRE POUR LES DEUX MINETTES

Il reste à définir pour autre minou, soit le plus "urgenteu", soit une "petite famille", je me propose en FA, mais il me faut couverture ASSO.
ET BILAN VETO.
J'attends position d'une asso demain, et ai reçu une proposition ce soir par mp à voir ?

Aussi, je ferais covoiturage des minous concernés, vers "La Patte de l'Espoir" dans l'Orne, ( reste à savoir lesquels exactement ).



Voilà. Merci à toutes celles et ceux qui se démènent ici comme ils peuvent.

----------


## The lovecats

Edit

----------


## sylviee

Miss 70 partant demain je peux prendre chat ou chatons en transit ou courte durée.

----------


## sydney21

Combien y a-t-il de chatons, 15 ou 30 ?

----------


## Auréli

je vais sur Paris ce WE donc je peux covoiturer chats ou chatons

----------


## sydney21

Les chatons sortent pucés ?

----------


## Auréli

pour les chatons de la trico diluée, j'en ai eu un chez moi en transit : super mignon, dynamique, apparemment pas de maladie et aucun pb de sevrage et la maman semble tellement gentille...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> normalement oui obligatoirement 
> mais peut etre qu au vu de l urgence ca ne sera pas fait pour tous je dis ca je dis rien
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> MESSAGE 128 - le recap des pistes/dons etc
> J AI RAJOUTE DES RESERVATIONS et pour les CHATONS


ca veut dire quoi, message 128 ?

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

il y a une quinzaine de chatons au refuge 9 chez moi et 1 chez aurélie et je suis certaine qu'il va en rentrer encore avant vendredi déja eu un appel hier pour 7 que des personnes ont trouvés dans leurs dépendances  :: 

je vous mets déja les photos de ceux qui sont chez moi plus celui d' aurélie vous avez déja les photos de ceux avec leurs mamans et ceux qui sont seuls au refuge il y a du blanc du gris du tigré !!!!
j'ai peut etre une solution pour trois des miens 
certains ont du coryza

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

les chatons sortiront en sauvetage donc frais zéro

----------


## Tiffany52

MERCI Myrtille pour le récap, je met à jour dans la journée ou sinon ce soir.

Je vois que pasc56 peut prendre un troisième chat si asso, et je vois que la 114 à une asso mais pas de FA. Peut être que Pasc56 pourrait prendre la 114, si l'asso est OK ?

Ou bien la 88 de Jacqueline en attendant que Jacqueline puisse la récupérer.

----------


## sydney21

Je vais voir si je peux prendre 2 chatons, peu importe la couleur il faudrait juste qu'ils soient sociables.

De préférence 2 d'une même fratrie ou qui sont déjà ensemble. Je cherche une FAQ.

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

la 109 part également sous la patte de l'espoir tiffany pourrait tu mettre a jour sur la page 1  merci

----------


## Myrtille54

> Encore combien de chatons sans solutions?


pffffffff   presque tous 2 reserves + 2 potentiellement + 1 peut etre hors rescue

----------


## Myrtille54

> est ce qu'il y a des dons? des assoc sans FA etc... ou c'est rien de rien...


RIEN NADA  sauf ceux là  :Frown:

----------


## babe78

je viens d'envoyer un message à pasc56 pour le 3ème chat qu'il acceptait de prendre en accueil si nous le couvrons et dès que j'ai sa réponse, je vous tiendrais au courant. nous allons également sortir 3 adultes dont la 109 et des chatons ou une mère + chatons mais pour cela nous avons besoin de dons pour les frais de sortie et les premiers soins car nous avons déjà sorti 7 chatons + 3 chats adulte la semaine dernière sans aucune aide pour les soins (car les dons ont été mis uniquement sur le covoiturage) et nous allons en sortir encore minimum 8 adultes et des chatons. tous ces loulous sont couverts par La Patte de l'Espoir

----------


## Auréli

> je viens d'envoyer un message à pasc56 pour le 3ème chat qu'il acceptait de prendre en accueil si nous le couvrons et dès que j'ai sa réponse, je vous tiendrais au courant. nous allons également sortir 3 adultes dont la 109 et des chatons ou une mère + chatons mais pour cela nous avons besoin de dons pour les frais de sortie et les premiers soins car nous avons déjà sorti 7 chatons + 3 chats adulte la semaine dernière sans aucune aide pour les soins (car les dons ont été mis uniquement sur le covoiturage) et nous allons en sortir encore minimum 8 adultes et des chatons. tous ces loulous sont couverts par La Patte de l'Espoir


je fais un don de 20 € pour la chatte 119

----------


## Myrtille54

je l appele pour tout mettre au clair covoit nos (argh) des chats et je re si ma connexion internet veut bien

----------


## smudgyupsy

je confirme si co voit trouvée pour la 90 j'en profite pour sortir 2 chatons dont une femelle trico (si possible pas de noir j'en ai déjà 3 désolée de choisir la couleur je trouve moi aussi ça nule mais malheureusement c'est comme ça !)

----------


## BBJPDS

> *116 et 114 (LES AMIS DE NEO)
> *BESOIN DE FAQ ET FALD


Je rappelle encore une fois que je suis dans la même situation, donc merci d'inclure au récap :

*99 et 101 (KABOULI KATS)
**BESOIN DE FAQ ET FALD*

----------


## tara60

la 118 a-t-elle vu le véto comme il était prévu pour son oeil???

----------


## sydney21

Je confirme que je prends sous mon asso 2 chatons. Sylviee les récupère samedi via Aureli qui va les réserver cet aprèm au refuge.

----------


## tara60

> Est ce que vous pensez que la maman et ses 4 bébé peuvent tenir dans une seule boite de transport urgent d'avoir votre reponse
> 
> Aider moi SVP je m,adresse à toutes celles qui sont connectees


tout dépend de la taille de la boite et du format des BB.  la chatte peut écraser ses petits durant le trajet si pas assez de place, si elle stress, si elle est balottée, il y a un risque mais si le covoit est long, les BB ne pourront pas non plus rester sans elle trop longtemps donc à étudier selon la taille, le stress et la durée

- - - Mise à jour - - -


Désolée, je ne comprends pas : qui devait assurer ?[/QUOTE]

la chatte devait être vu par un véto en début de cette semaine (info Myrtille)

le covoit est prévu mardi OU jeudi semaine prochaine

les donateurs vont pouvoir régler l'énucléation super  ::

----------


## Auréli

> Aureli, pouvez-vous sortir la minette borgne ou y a t-il un souci ?


vu avec Caroline, je la sors lundi prochain.  hier elle devait être stérilisée. je vais au refuge cet après midi, j'espère avoir plus d'info

----------


## pacopanpan

combien reste-ils de chatons sans solutions?

----------


## Auréli

> combien reste-ils de chatons sans solutions?


j'y vais cet après midi, je peux vous faire un point en fin de journée

----------


## pacopanpan

ce serai super car peu de news des chatons

peut etre quelques photos pour aider a la diffusion? les pauvres passent inaperçus

----------


## Auréli

sincèrement, je ne sais pas si j'aurai le droit car c'est toujours Caro qui les fait. je demanderai quand même.

----------


## Auréli

*ASCA* *- 1 puce trico et une petit mec (toute couleur sauf noir ) - profiterons du covoit de Miss 90

j'assurerai le covoit jusqu'à Paris. cette demande est-elle OK car je vais au refuge cet aprem ?*

----------


## Myrtille54

OUI CONFIRME AURELI 
avec les petits pour Sydney21

----------


## tara60

Myrtille, c'est Sylviee qui fait FAQ pour les 2 chatons de Sydney21

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

je viens d'appeler le refuge et j'ai demandé a sylvie de laisser photographier les chatons par aurélie normalement c ok aurélie viendra certainement poster tout a l'heure !!! pour le 111 il est un peu peureux quand on essaie de le carresser il s'en va mais il ne crache pas et ne cherche pas a griffer !!! pour la 118 je pense quelle doit sortir la semaine prochaine mais j'en sais pas plus !!! je remercie aurélie pour son investissement et son aide sur place ça me soulage franchement !!! j'ai gardé toutes les photos de coté des nouveaux loulous d'arrivés et j'en referai la semaine prochaine mardi ou jeudi en fonction de la date du covoiturage de pascal ou je serai présente !!!
sylvie du refuge a encore récupéré et emmené chez elle cinq chatons donc il y en a plus de vingts a sortir avant vendredi malheureusement je pense que ça reléve du miracle  il y a des solutions seulement pour 7      2 pour sydney  2 pour asca  et 3 de chez moi qui partent chez sourisha cet aprés midi !!! tant que les miens ne sont pas partis je ne peux en reprendre malheureusement !!!

----------


## Tiffany52

Caroline, tu peux me dire ce qu'il en est de la stérilisation de la 91 et de la castration du 12 ?

----------


## Rominet31

Question bête mais bon, tant pis , je me lance  ::  : il n'y a pas de frais de sortie pour les chatons ? il faut faire un don peut-être ... 
Par exemple, pour la 120 ( maman rousse et ses trois bébés ) , si les frais de sortie de la maman sont réglés, est-ce que ses bébés peuvent sortir avec elle lorsqu'elle sortira ?   ::

----------


## sydney21

Les chatons réservés sortent quand ? Aujourd'hui ?

----------


## Myrtille54

> Les chatons réservés sortent quand ? Aujourd'hui ?


samedi avec Aureli ceux qui vont sur Paris

----------


## sydney21

OK. Donc au cas où (je promets rien) possibilité d'en sortir d'autres en même temps ?

----------


## Myrtille54

si Aureli emprunte un semi remorque !!  :: 


Les chatons oui normalement . Essayes de prevenir avant quand meme - les adultes plus ennuyeux a cause de la mise en regle

Faudra aussi penser aux caisses de transport .........dans l ideal il faudra peut etre en preter à Aureli au depart et faire les echanges à l arriver qu elle puisse les remonter

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Question bête mais bon, tant pis , je me lance  : il n'y a pas de frais de sortie pour les chatons ? il faut faire un don peut-être ... 
> Par exemple, pour la 120 ( maman rousse et ses trois bébés ) , si les frais de sortie de la maman sont réglés, est-ce que ses bébés peuvent sortir avec elle lorsqu'elle sortira ?



Logiquement les petits sortent en sauvetage donc aucun frais mais tout reste à faire

Si une maman sort les petits sortent avec elle.  Frais de sortie pour la maman et chatons en sauvetage

----------


## The lovecats

Edit

----------


## sylviee

Ce soir je nous un peu triste : Miss 70 a pris le TGV cet après midi pour rejoindre sa famille définitive. Elle sera gâtée pourrie mais j'ai eu l'impression  de la trahir car elle ne voulait pas quitter ma maison qui en 5 jours était devenue son foyer

----------


## babe78

juste pour faire le point, la 109 ne vient pas en pension, caroline s'est trompé mais du coup, pasc56 a accepté de la prendre en fa vu qu'il pouvait prendre un loulou de plus mais nous aurions besoin d'aide pour ses frais de sortie si possible

pour les 3 autres sorties de chats adulte, difficile car après avoir fait le tour des loulous avec caroline, la majorité des loulous que nous pourrions sortir (les sociables) sont déjà réservés par des asso qui leur cherche des fas (99, 101, 114, 116) donc la seule que nous sommes sûre de sortir si nous avons de l'aide pour ses frais de sortie est la minette 100 qui passe vraiment trop inaperçu et nous referons le point avec caroline ce soir pour voir si nous pouvons sortir des loulous de cette liste ou de ceux qui sont arrivés et qui sont en urgence mais pour lesquels caroline n'a pas encore créer les posts.
j'espère qu'aurélie pourra également nous en dire plus sur les mères et les chatons pour que nous puissions réserver

----------


## Myrtille54

> juste pour faire le point, la 109 ne vient pas en pension, caroline s'est trompé mais du coup, pasc56 a accepté de la prendre en fa vu qu'il pouvait prendre un loulou de plus mais nous aurions besoin d'aide pour ses frais de sortie si possible
> 
> pour les 3 autres sorties de chats adulte, difficile car après avoir fait le tour des loulous avec caroline, la majorité des loulous que nous pourrions sortir (les sociables) sont déjà réservés par des asso qui leur cherche des fas (99, 101, 114, 116) donc la seule que nous sommes sûre de sortir si nous avons de l'aide pour ses frais de sortie est la minette 100 qui passe vraiment trop inaperçu et nous referons le point avec caroline ce soir pour voir si nous pouvons sortir des loulous de cette liste ou de ceux qui sont arrivés et qui sont en urgence mais pour lesquels caroline n'a pas encore créer les posts.
> j'espère qu'aurélie pourra également nous en dire plus sur les mères et les chatons pour que nous puissions réserver


je rebondis tu as la 84 qui est decrite comme tres gentille et caline que personne ne voit

----------


## Pasc56

Il semblerait qu'il y ait une piste de FA pour la minette 88,  ( sur facebook )je suis très content pour Jacqueline, puisque je ne l'avait pas oublier, et cherchait une solution.

Et si pour la 121 si je me trompe pas de N°, ( la minette au dessus de la cage se confirme ), si elle est adoptée...

En ce cas "peut-être" que je vais ouvrir mes bras( FA ) pour la 57 "l'ancienne", et je cherche une solution pour 111, mais il va falloir des gens derrières pour couvrir tout ça !

Pour ceux qui veulent en reparler , je dois faire le point avec Bérengère, pour ce qui me concerne, je serais joignable en soirée, mais apres 20H30, ou demain Apm

----------


## Myrtille54

Pasc je te confirme que 88 va chez Frederique et qu il faudra que tu la covoiture !

----------


## babe78

> Et n'oublions pas la minette "sociable" 57, qui a des dons également, et qui fait partie des "anciennes"... Merci pour tous les minous...


non malheureusement; la 57 n'est pas sociable, elle est inapprochable

----------


## VERONIQUEH

> juste pour faire le point, la 109 ne vient pas en pension, caroline s'est trompé mais du coup, pasc56 a accepté de la prendre en fa vu qu'il pouvait prendre un loulou de plus mais nous aurions besoin d'aide pour ses frais de sortie si possible
> 
> pour les 3 autres sorties de chats adulte, difficile car après avoir fait le tour des loulous avec caroline, la majorité des loulous que nous pourrions sortir (les sociables) sont déjà réservés par des asso qui leur cherche des fas (99, 101, 114, 116) donc la seule que nous sommes sûre de sortir si nous avons de l'aide pour ses frais de sortie est la minette 100 qui passe vraiment trop inaperçu et nous referons le point avec caroline ce soir pour voir si nous pouvons sortir des loulous de cette liste ou de ceux qui sont arrivés et qui sont en urgence mais pour lesquels caroline n'a pas encore créer les posts.
> j'espère qu'aurélie pourra également nous en dire plus sur les mères et les chatons pour que nous puissions réserver


Bonsoir Babe j ai eu pacs56. au tel et comme je lui ai dit je vais essayer d aider encore au mieux je mets 30 pour la 109 et je vois pour la suite si vous avez besoin pour sortir un chaton ou une maman et ses petits... Pacs est vraiment adorable !

----------


## The lovecats

Edit

----------


## Myrtille54

> A nuancer, peut-être, non ? Vous voulez dire timide ? Qu'est-ce qui a été tenté pour l'approcher ? Je pense que tout chat est sociable, cela prend juste un peu plus de temps quand il s'agit d'un chat timide, qui de plus voit ses copains de galère partir alors que lui, il reste  dans le couloir de la mort... alors peut-être que cela rend le chat encore plus timide car encore plus en souffrance... situation bien sûr réversible une fois le chat sorti...



elle devait partir sous asso et elle ne s est pas laissee attraper l asso l a confirme

----------


## Faraday

> elle devait partir sous asso et elle ne s est pas laissee attraper l asso l a confirme


donc elle est approchable, suffit de trouver la technique, c'est juste une louloute qui a la trouille... une serviette dessus pour la mettre dans la cage de transport devrait faire l'affaire, non ? ou un autre moyen...

----------


## mosca27

> elle devait partir sous asso et elle ne s est pas laissee attraper l asso l a confirme


je comprends l'explication pour la 57. Mais justement, n'est-elle donc pas en situation risquée pour vendredi ??? on dit que craintifs, malades, (et aussi les chatons je sais) etc sont les premiers à partir...

----------


## mosca27

Je fais une promesse de dons de 20euros (non ciblée) (sans reçu)

par contre, qu'en est-il des dons/FDSortie notés en post 4 (page 1) ? ont ils déjà été utilisés ?

----------


## Auréli

voila, j'ai fait un tour au refuge en fin d'après midi. 
j'ai pris des photos de chatons et je les trouve en pleine forme. les gris/noirs avec ou sans blanc sont sevrés. les roux continuent à téter leur mère.
la chatte 119 est toujours là avec 4 petits.
j'ai donc réservé une chatte trico de la 119 et 3 chatons sevrés pour samedi


la 118 a été stérilisée aujourd'hui elle se promenait tranquillement. je la prends au refuge lundi et l'emmène chez le véto pour les premiers soins.
le 110 n'a pas la patte cassée et il va mieux

----------


## tara60

> non malheureusement; la 57 n'est pas sociable, elle est inapprochable


mais QUI dit qu'elle est innaprochable??  les mêmes personnes du refuge qui disaient que N°38 était aussi innaprochable et même "sauvage" (ce que l'on m'a dit au refuge quand je suis allée le chercher)  et " bon courage Madame avec lui!!"

mais Babe, as-tu au moins regardé les photos des sortis du refuge?? ben va voir mon sauvage 38, il est monté sur mes épaules pour les câlins en moins de 48h...

et la 77, celle qui pétait un cable en faisant les cents pattes devant les grilles de la chatterie, je la prend dans les bras et c'est un amour.

alors arrêtez avec vos "innaprochables" et "sauvages", tout le monde içi et encore plus toi Babe tu devrais savoir. 

Labas, ils ont juste peur des gros bras qui y travaillent et qui doivent faire les "durs" pour certains chiens mais les chats étant à côté, ils voient et entendent et n'oublient rien quand ces mêmes personnes viennent les chercher.




et comme d'hab, si un modo veut supprimer .....

----------


## sydney21

Pourquoi ne pas faire un post à part pour les chatons ? Là ils sont noyés dans la masse et passent inaperçus, or on sait que certaines personnes veulent bien accueillir des chatons mais pas des adultes, il faut leur donner plus de chance... ::

----------


## babe78

on n'est pas non  plus au pays des bisounours. oui certains chats craintifs ne le sont plus une fois tranquille mais d'autres le restent des mois voire des années et oui je le sais bien donc il faut prévoir les 2 possibilités
ce ne sont pas les personnes qui travaillent au refuge qui ont donné l'information mais des bénévoles qui ont vu la chatte et la voit régulièrement.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Auréli, peux tu nous faire un point plus précis et nous dire cage par cage le nombre de chats et chatons, la couleur et l'âge approximatif stp ? nous avons besoin du détail pour savoir quels sont les loulous ensemble pour éviter de mélanger les portées et si tu as pu les manipuler, la sociabilité des petits et des mamans

----------


## PAMINA2012

Bonsoir, je suis d'accord avec Sydney 21, je peux peut-être en accueillir un chez moi si une association me couvre, je devais arrêter les accueils car les derniers se sont transformés en adoption (Filomène de la patte de l'espoir ou Léo de MISTIGRIS) mais mon chéri m'a dit ok encore pour un mais uniquement un chaton et le plus beau possible afin qu'il soit très vite adopté.... donc photos individuelles seraient mieux. J'habite dans l'Oise à Autheuil en Valois, je peux les accueillir demain, vendredi et ensuite à partir de Dimanche 14h00...

----------


## pacopanpan

> Pourquoi ne pas faire un post à part pour les chatons ? Là ils sont noyés dans la masse et passent inaperçus, or on sait que certaines personnes veulent bien accueillir des chatons mais pas des adultes, il faut leur donner plus de chance...


C'est vrai , j'ai déjà fait la proposition , tiffany52 aussi , ce serai mieux pour les bibous

----------


## Pasc56

Je ferai le covoiturage des loulous prévu et de ceux restants à définir, plutôt jeudi 21.

( Merci à Aurélie de me prêter son semi remorque )

Pour la minette 97, c'est OK tout est prévu entre Laura et moi.

La petite mère 115, sera adoptée après sa quarantaine, par Marie-France, confirmée au tél mercredi.

Donc, vu cette porte de sortie déjà entrouverte pour la 115, je me propose en FA pour une minette de plus, ( MERCI pour les DONS en CROQUETTES, j'en aurais besoin ).

Ajouté aux miens ça va faire des bouches à nourrir




> *Message précédent supprimé, veuillez régler vos comptes en privé. Hombeline pour la modération*

----------


## VERONIQUEH

Je vous aiderai Pacs, vous pouvez compter sur moi

----------


## Pasc56

Il y a des dons proposés et ses frais de sortie aussi, sur la Belle 57 qui n'est pas plus associable que moi !


Qui connait des assoc de "chats libres" pour l'aider, si elle est "sauvageonne" ???

J'aiderai pour elle ! 

QUI VEUT ENCORE SE MOBILISER POUR ELLE

----------


## Rominet31

Tout d'abord bravo Pasc56 !  :: 

Alors moi, je souhaiterais *prendre en charge les frais de sortie de la maman rousse n°120* pour qu'elle puisse sortir avec ses bébés. Solidarité entre " mamans" en quelque sorte, cette minette me touche énormément, être en cage, avec ses bébés à nourrir alors qu'elle est déjà toute maigrichonne et qu'on voit une telle détresse dans ses yeux... ::  ça me renverse...donc j'espère qu'avec ce coup de pouce ( c'est peu, mais je peux uniquement les frais de sortie , malheureusement pas plus car finances pas au top en ce moment  :: ) elle aura sa chance et ses bébés aussi.

Voilà.Bon courage petite maman, j'ai mis la clé dans la serrure, et j'espère que quelqu'un après moi voudra bien faire un geste de plus en tournant la clé et en te faisant sortir de là avec tes petits pour une vie meilleure.  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

coucou pascal  on fait un patacaisse pour la 57 quand j'ai été faire les photos la première fois j'ai pris des renseignements sur les minettes et j'ai jugé de moi meme  la 57 est inaprochable  meme avec douceur je n'ai pas pu la carresser je ne peux pas me permettre de passer une journée ou une demi journée a rester avec elles pour etre sure de leur caractére et j'ai tenté plusieurs fois  je ne dis pas que ça n'est pas a cause du box et de la vie en refuge mais dans ce cas la il n'y a pas quelle les petites écailles sont inapprochables non plus et d'autres également il n'y aura aucune euthanasie d'adulte cette semaine je vous le garanti  par contre les chatons c clair demain certain partiront je ne devais pas aller a béthune cette semaine mais vu la tournure des choses j'irai cet aprés midi faire les photos des chatons  malgré que je ne vois pas l'interet une vie est une vie qu'il faut sauver peu importe la couleur j'irai quand meme pour les minous je mettrai les photos dés mon retour mais pas avant 18h00 et il faudra trouver une solution avant 7 heures demain je te remercie jean pascal pour ton investissement on va y arriver mais là j'en peu vraiment plus avec mon autre refuge ou il y a également des urgences et béthune  chiens et chats ça devient vraiment ingérable et pourtant je fais au mieux mais ma santé ma famille et mes animaux commence vraiment a en patir

----------


## Myrtille54

Caro je fais un post rien qqque pour eux ...... Je mettrai le lien ici meme si je n y crois pas trop


L ASCA va en prendre 4 (au lieu de 2) suis en discussion avec elle faut je vois avec Aureli et Sylviee pour samedi

----------


## Auréli

> on n'est pas non  plus au pays des bisounours. oui certains chats craintifs ne le sont plus une fois tranquille mais d'autres le restent des mois voire des années et oui je le sais bien donc il faut prévoir les 2 possibilités
> ce ne sont pas les personnes qui travaillent au refuge qui ont donné l'information mais des bénévoles qui ont vu la chatte et la voit régulièrement.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Auréli, peux tu nous faire un point plus précis et nous dire cage par cage le nombre de chats et chatons, la couleur et l'âge approximatif stp ? nous avons besoin du détail pour savoir quels sont les loulous ensemble pour éviter de mélanger les portées et si tu as pu les manipuler, la sociabilité des petits et des mamans


je résume pour les chatons que j'ai vus :
1 maman + 3 chatons roux non sevrés (2 mois environ) -----------restent 1 maman et 3 chatons roux
1 maman 119 + 4 chatons trico dilués (2 mois environ)--------------restent 1 maman et 3 chatons trico
1 petite dizaine de chatons sevrés (blanc, gris, tigrés, bicolores) (2 à 3 mois)----------restent 6 chatons gris/noirs/ blancs
j'ai mis ce qui reste après les tirets car j'ai réservé 4 chatons de la dizaine et 1 chaton trico.

donc je dirais que la priorité (Caro, dis moi si tu es d'accord) c'est les 6 chatons (environ) restants (risque d'eutha) et les mamans allaitantes (qui commencent à en avoir marre et les chatons risquent dattraper des maladies) mais ils sont dynamiques et pas d'oeil qui coule. Ils ont été manipulés devant moi, ils sont sociables et s'entendent tous très bien. tous seront facilement adoptables après, je suis prête à louer un semi remorque samedi !!!

je sais qu'il y a eu des nouveaux arrivages de chatons dans une autre pièce mais je n'ai pas fait de photos de ces derniers car pas le temps (mercredi j'ai mes enfants) et j'ai réservé sur les plus anciens.

----------


## tara60

> Caro je fais un post rien qqque pour eux ...... Je mettrai le lien ici meme si je n y crois pas trop
> 
> 
> L ASCA va en prendre 4 (au lieu de 2) suis en discussion avec elle faut je vois avec Aureli et Sylviee pour samedi


tu peux peut être déjà reprendre les photos des chatons des pages précédentes même si certains sont déjà réservés

et mettre les mamans avec leur chatons

----------


## lille1988

Il y a un petit truc que je ne comprend pas: l'immense majorité des chats adultes a été sortie. Il doit donc y avoir au refuge de la place pour les chatons ?

----------


## Rominet31

Je rappelle que je prends en charge les frais de sortie de la maman rousse n°120 ( voir mon message plus haut sur cette page ) pour qu'elle et ses bébés puissent être sortis et pris en charge . MERCI

----------


## Myrtille54

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...15-06-a-56819/

j ai pas fini de mettre les photos (je le dis avant qu on me le signale)



Aureli si tu peux aller porter ton commentaire ca serait top !


Rominet31 ton offre de prise en charge a ete prise en compte dans le recap

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il y a un petit truc que je ne comprend pas: l'immense majorité des chats adultes a été sortie. Il doit donc y avoir au refuge de la place pour les chatons ?


je crois que tu n as pas compris que des chats il en rentre tous les jours ....... Et Caro qui a une vie n a pas pu se rendre au refuge cette semaine d ou l absence de photo des nouveaux

les chatons sont plus sujets à attraper les maladies style coryza s ils restent en refuge ...... IL FAUT QUE LA MAJORITE SORTE car il faut malheureusement etre realiste

----------


## Rominet31

OK merci bcp  Myrtille54  ::

----------


## Tiffany52

Myrtille, tu peux me remettre ton dernier recap stp, je le trouve pas.

Meci  ::

----------


## PAMINA2012

Je me re-propose encore une fois pour l'accueil de deux chatons, une association pourrait-elle me couvrir, je voudrais pouvoir en réserver deux (même avant de pouvoir les choisir sur photos, cela m'agace de choisir comme ça, pour moi aussi une vie est une vie mais je ne vis pas seule et si je veux pouvoir continuer à accueillir des chatons, je dois les choisir en fonction des critères de mon conjoint je n'ai pas le choix). Merci de me répondre en mp si je peux les accueillir sans association et en trouver une ensuite. Je serai chez moi dimanche à 14h00, merci.

----------


## tara60

> Je me re-propose encore une fois pour l'accueil de deux chatons, une association pourrait-elle me couvrir, je voudrais pouvoir en réserver deux (même avant de pouvoir les choisir sur photos, cela m'agace de choisir comme ça, pour moi aussi une vie est une vie mais je ne vis pas seule et si je veux pouvoir continuer à accueillir des chatons, je dois les choisir en fonction des critères de mon conjoint je n'ai pas le choix). Merci de me répondre en mp si je peux les accueillir sans association et en trouver une ensuite. Je serai chez moi dimanche à 14h00, merci.


Merci PAMINA, peux-tu aller mettre ta propo dans le sujet des chatons : http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...15-06-a-56819/

----------


## Rominet31

Help pour la maman rousse et ses bébés  ( N°120 )  ::  :: Pitié pour eux ! Les bébés sont si petits, même pas encore sevrés, et la maman déjà bien maigrichonne la pauvre...malgré les circonstances affreuses, la cage, le stress, elle s'occupe de ses bébés si fragiles, quelle leçon !  :: 

Les frais de sortie sont pris en charge , une bonne âme, un petit effort , et ils pourront bientôt sortir. Donnez leur la chance d'une vie meilleure ! 

Merci pour eux   :: 
Merci pour cette petite mère courage

----------


## Myrtille54

*UNE ASSO POUR MISS ROUKMOUTE  ET SES RAZMOKETS (Famille 120)
FRAIS DE SORTIE PRIS EN CHARGE
40 EUROS DE DONS EN PLUS ACTUELLEMENT 
--- on a une FA SURE et CONNUE et RECONNUE à 99% --*

----------


## Rominet31

HIP HIP HIP HOURA !   :: 

 :: Petite maman courage et ses bébés sont sauvés  ! 

MERCI ! pour cette petite famille qui m'a tant touchée  ::

----------


## tara60

Petite précision : FAQ trouvée MANQUE ASSO + FALD pour la famille rouquine

mp envoyé à Babe78 pour savoir si elle peut couvrir la famille

BESOIN d'une FALD à partir de mi-juillet

----------


## Rominet31

Bon, en tout cas, ça avance bien , c'est encourageant  ::

----------


## sylviee

C est nous qui recupérons la miss et les Bb Samedi ?
Ils vont partir avec ceux de Bab78 ?

----------


## tara60

> C est nous qui recupérons la miss et les Bb Samedi ?
> Ils vont partir avec ceux de Bab78 ?


ce serait l'Amérique si c'était possible, Aurélie a une camionnette j'espère et toi un chateau pour "stocker" tout ce petit monde??

----------


## Faraday

*+ 23 000 vues sur ce post ! Vous ne vous sentez pas concernés pas ces petites vies innocentes à sauver ?????? 

Des dons, des FA, des assoc', on a besoin de tout pour sauver les minets et les dizaines de chatons ! 

Ca urge ! Demain il sera trop tard !
 
 On prend tout ! Il n'y a pas de petit don ! 

*

----------


## Rominet31

:: c'est mieux que de gagner l'Euro ça , ça met les frissons ! j'espère que la famille rouquinou va pouvoir sortir bien vite , même s'ils ne sont pas les seuls à avoir besoin d'aide bien sûr...

----------


## tara60

> Petite précision : FAQ trouvée MANQUE ASSO + FALD pour la famille rouquine
> 
> mp envoyé à Babe78 pour savoir si elle peut couvrir la famille



 :: MANQUE UNE FALD pour la famille des rouquins pour dans le courant de juillet ::

----------


## Myrtille54

> Moi je me propose FA (de préférence après une quarentaine)pour un seul chat car comme déjà dit précédemment je suis dans un studio, je garde pendant 2 mois le chaton d'une copine et je vais avoir un chaton début juillet. Donc je prend de préférence le chat le plus urgent à sortir. Donc je recherche aussi une association qui voudra bien m'aider. Par contre se serai que à partir du 25 juin et si il faut quelqu'un pour essayer de prendre la 57 j'aurais bien essayer de l'attraper et la prendre mais je n'ai aucun moyen de me déplacer que se soit en voiture, en train ou quoi que se soit


pour accueillir un titi en FA il faut que vos loulous soient VACCINES donc je pense que c est impossible dans l immediat (on va encore dire que je demotive les troupes!)  je pense qu un accueil ne sera possible pour vous qqu à la rentree

----------


## muriel44

Bonjour,

Je suis en Loire-Atlantique et j'ai été alertée de la situation par une adhérente d'une autre association à laquelle j'appartiens en qualité d'adoptante. 

J'espère encore pouvoir vous apporter mon aide.

Je peux difficilement me proposer en tant que famille d'accueil mais peux rapidement faire un don si ce n'est pas trop tard.

Pouvez-vous me dire comment procéder, à qui l'adresser ? 

Merci.

----------


## The lovecats

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis en Loire-Atlantique et j'ai été alertée de la situation par une adhérente d'une autre association à laquelle j'appartiens en qualité d'adoptante. 
> 
> J'espère encore pouvoir vous apporter mon aide.
> 
> Je peux difficilement me proposer en tant que famille d'accueil mais peux rapidement faire un don si ce n'est pas trop tard.
> 
> Pouvez-vous me dire comment procéder, à qui l'adresser ? 
> ...


Bonjour Muriel,
Nous fonctionnons par promesses de dons c'est à dire que toute personne qui souhaite faire un don le dit, nous le notons dans un récapitulatif et lorsque le minet est sorti, l'association qui le couvre vous contacte en message privé pour que vous fassiez votre don.
À savoir que vous pouvez faire un don nominatif, ou non.
quand il est nominatif le don va au chat que vous désignez, quand il ne l'est pas, votre don est additionné et reparti aux associations qui ont sorti les chats afin de les aider. Idem, l'association vous contacte en mp

----------


## muriel44

Merci de votre réponse si rapide.

Je viens juste d'être alertée et n'ai pas fait le "point" sur les minous qui ont encore besoin d'être sortis (la minette qui a un problème a un oeil, la famille rouquinou, la chatte qui ne se nourrit plus terrorisée par son abandon ?).

Je ne sais quoi vous répondre dans l'immédiat si ce n'est que je vous fais entièrement confiance pour gérer mon aide.

Je vous fait un don de 100 euros. N'hésitez pas à me demander mes coordonnées par MP ou autrement pour vous assurer du sérieux de ma promesse.

Je peux vous faire parvenir un chèque dès demain.

----------


## The lovecats

> Merci de votre réponse si rapide.
> 
> Je viens juste d'être alertée et n'ai pas fait le "point" sur les minous qui ont encore besoin d'être sortis (la minette qui a un problème a un oeil, la famille rouquinou, la chatte qui ne se nourrit plus terrorisée par son abandon ?).
> 
> Je ne sais quoi vous répondre dans l'immédiat si ce n'est que je vous fais entièrement confiance pour gérer mon aide.
> 
> Je vous fait un don de 100 euros. N'hésitez pas à me demander mes coordonnées par MP ou autrement pour vous assurer du sérieux de ma promesse.
> 
> Je peux vous faire parvenir un chèque dès demain.


Muriel,
la temps est compté mais si vous voulez vraiment faire un don nominatif, réfléchissez et dites rapidement.
merci a vous pour ce don, les minets en ont vraiment besoin. Merci pour eux

----------


## Pasc56

edit

----------


## sydney21

> Ba pour le chaton de ma copine, elle va le faire vacciner avant de me le passer, quant au mien je pense le faire vacciner dès le lendemain ou je l'aurais ou le jour même(mais moins probable) car je vais le chercher grâce à une amie qui a eu la gentillesse de se proposer pour aller chercher le chaton à lille à partir du 9 juillet. Donc si je peux prendre un chat en FA je l'aurais une semaine tout seul, puis ensuite vers le 30 juin voir 1er juillet j'aurais le chat de ma copine vacciné.


Le vaccin n'est pas actif dès le 1er jour où il est administré, de toute façon pour une première vaccination il faut refaire un rappel le mois qui suit donc le chat est réellement couvert après sa 2è vaccination.

----------


## Rominet31

Merci beaucoup Pasc56 pour la famille rouquinou   ::

----------


## The lovecats

> Un post à été ouvert pour les chatons : http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...15-06-a-56819/


Ils ont besoin de dons. 
Un don est un don, il n'y a pas de petit dons.

----------


## Faraday

10 euros sans reçu pour le minou 99

*qui suit ?*

----------


## Juneboxer

Bonjour, je suis intérésee par l annonce n°117 , le chaton blanc roux noir,celui du haut sur la photo ( j ai une chatte qui lui ressemble bcp et une chienne boxer) MERCI DE ME CONTACTER AU 06.12.28.58.06

----------


## The lovecats

> Bonjour, je suis intérésee par l annonce n°117 , le chaton blanc roux noir,celui du haut sur la photo ( j ai une chatte qui lui ressemble bcp et une chienne boxer) MERCI DE ME CONTACTER AU 06.12.28.58.06


Bonjour, vous voudriez adopter ou être famille d'accueil couvert par une association ?

----------


## Myrtille54

> HELP POUR LES BB 12 réservés de la fourrière de Béthune, pour les sortir avant qu'ils ne tombent malades:
> 
> Besoin d'aide pour un cotrain Roissy (à mes frais) ou un covoit Lamorlaye/Chantilly (60), limite du 95, 35 km Nord de Paris.
> 
> Ou possible de se donner rendez-vous à Roissy ou à la gare RER - SNCF d'Orry la Ville (RER D - SNCF: gare du Nord, Amiens Compiègne en direct).
> Possibilité de retrouver sur l'A1 niveau Chantilly pour ceux qui vont vers Paris.




Euh ???????? qui etes vous ?

----------


## The lovecats

> 10 euros sans reçu pour le minou 99
> 
> *qui suit ?*


Le minou est une minette faraday  :Smile: 
Je fais un don de 20  avec reçu sur cette minette 99

Qui suit ?

----------


## sylviee

Sandrinea
C est qui ces chatons
Y en a combiens
Quand doit on vous les porter ?

----------


## sydney21

La demande de Sandrinea concerne l'autre post "fourrière du 62".

----------


## The lovecats

Envoyé par *Faraday* 
10 euros sans reçu pour le minou 99

*qui suit ?*



*Le minou est une minette faraday 
Je fais un don de 20 € avec reçu sur cette minette 99

Qui suit ?*

----------


## Elona

Bonsoir,

Je viens aussi d'être informé de la situation, je suis bénévole et adhérente d'association féline,
je souhaite faire une promesse de don de 60  pour le loulou n° 110
avec recu,

----------


## Myrtille54

> http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...18/page-3.html
> 
> Sydney vous a expliqué: ce sont les 3 de la photo 12), réservés, il reste à trouver le transport. 
> J'espérais que quelqu'un irait en direction de la région Parisienne en train ou voiture pour les sortir le plus vite possible.



contactez Aureli qui fait covoit vers RP samedi si elle a de la place dans son semi remorque elle fera avec plaisir

----------


## sylviee

Moi éventuellement je pourrai l'amener par les transport en commun dimanche
Au point où j'en suis...
A moins que quelqu'un d'autre se propose ! Ce  qui m'arrangerait !

----------


## Juneboxer

dans un 1er temps FA, mais je pense que vais m attacher.....alors sous reserve d adoption, je suis en rp, a sannois dans le val d oise

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

merci pour votre don pour le numéro 110  babe78 de la patte de l'espoir le sort jeudi prochain et c vraiment un gentil chat craintif a son arrivé mais trés gentil maintenant il ne bouge pas de son dodo 
bérangére prend également la 100 qui a une grosse perte de poil et surtout le petit numéro 106 qui je l'ai vu aujourd'hui est dans un état de maigreur extréme  il faudra aider la babe78 financiérement car ce minou et les deux autres auront besoin de soins importants !!! je vous met deux petites photos qui font frémir vivement jeudi que tout ce petit monde sorte !!!!

----------


## syli

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...19/page-5.html

je re-post ici : 

Bonjour,

Bon ça tombe mal, je viens de recueillir une minette hier aux Emaüs, ça me fait 4 chats adultes là !

mais s'il y a un vrais risque d’euthanasie, je peux prendre 1 ou 2 jeunes en FA (petits si possible, sinon mes grands vont plus trop apprécier),
 après je vais me débrouiller pour les placer.

Je peux pas les garder à long terme (max 2mois) car j'attends un 3ème enfant et je suis aussi très just coté finances.

j'habite Amiens, il faudra mes les apporter
j'en prendrais bien soin évidement  :Stick Out Tongue:  en attendant qu'ils trouvent une autre famille.
encore mieux si couvert par une assos (nourriture et litière à mes frais)

sylvia.sorel@neuf.fr

_ma belle mère peut aussi s'arranger pour 1 jeune, elle a déjà des chats et en nourris des errants.
Ce serait pour FA temporaire, bien qu'il y ait 90% de chance qu'elle craque en voulant le garder XD_

----------


## Caramelle59

Je fais un don de 50 euros pour le petit 106 ! P'tit père, tiens bon...

----------


## sydney21

> http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...18/page-3.html
> 
> Sydney vous a expliqué: ce sont les 3 de la photo 12), réservés, il reste à trouver le transport. 
> J'espérais que quelqu'un irait en direction de la région Parisienne en train ou voiture pour les sortir le plus vite possible.





> contactez Aureli qui fait covoit vers RP samedi si elle a de la place dans son semi remorque elle fera avec plaisir


*A mon avis il vaut mieux éviter de mettre dans le même véhicule des chatons venant d'endroits différents, et n'ayant pas encore fait de quarantaine, risque de transmission de virus, personnellement je pense qu'il vaut mieux trouver des covoits séparés, il faut rester prudent.
*

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

non pas d'eutha demain  merci caramelle pour le petit 106 il est vraiment au bout du rouleau c un amour de petit chat !!!!

----------


## macothe

je réitère ici ma proposition de fa  par exemple pour : 100, 106 ou la ptite famille 119 j ai vu qu il y avait un covoiturage pour l hérault je suis juste à côté (dans l aude  ::  il pourrait il y avoir un 2 en 1  ::  j ai des chats, des chiens dont 2 en fa pour la spa de narbonne et des enfants (des poules, une chèvre.... !)

----------


## dotou

si je ne me trompe pas , il reste à parrainer ( dons pour frais de sortie ) 
les minettes   84 , 96 , 98 , 102 et 103
le minou 112 , et la fratrie 117 ? 
mais j'ai lu plein de comm sur la femelle 57 , mais je l'ai pas trouvée ....  :: 

il faut évidemment des familles pour tout type d’accueil !!!  

c'est bien ça ????

----------


## Myrtille54

on fera un point demain

----------


## dotou

ok, si la femelle 57 est encore là, alors je fais une promesse de don de 55 € pour aider à sa sortie

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> ok, si la femelle 57 est encore là, alors je fais une promesse de don de 55 € pour aider à sa sortie


et comme je suis un peu longue à la détente, je viens de voir qu'elle est déjà parrainée , donc je garde la même somme, pour la ou le minet(te) de votre choix , celui ou celle qui en aura besoin . 
bon courage et bonne continuation

----------


## sylviee

Que devient la portée de Sandrinea ?

----------


## sandrinea

Ils arrivent à 12h23 à Roissy en cotrain

----------


## talie 36

Hello tout le monde j'habite dans l'indre , si pas de solution  peu servir de fa pour des chatons ( les adultes j'hesite ,j'ai dejà 15 chats je ne voudrai pas de mesantante ) mais si il a besion je suis là

----------


## SarahC

> Ils arrivent à 12h23 à Roissy en cotrain


*Vous êtes équipée en désinfectant, gants, protections  chaussures, etc, pour le chaton non vacciné de fourrière de RP, et sa  maman qui n'a pas eu son rappel?* Vous avez eu un décès la  semaine passée (je parle de ce petit, pas de votre chat), je me vois  dans l'obligation de vous rappeler ces précautions, qui doivent être draconiennes, et *je rappelle que la javel ne protège pas du typhus et autre*.  Avez vous un désinfectant qui évitera tout risque au petit survivant et  à sa maman? Fin du HS, mais je m'inquiète, le dernier petit ayant déjà  bu un véto "trop basique", trop tard, et ayant fini par en mourir.

----------


## Myrtille54

*99* 
Faraday 10 sans reçu , 
 The Lovecats 20 avec reçu 
*
106
*Caramelle59 dons de 50 

*110
*Elona 60 EUROS*

111  
*Marie France Raineval prend en charge les frais de sortie. SI ASSO ET FA 

*119 
*Aureli 20 EUROS
Véronique Huemer-Perrard (FB) 60 EUROS

*109 (LA PATTE DE L ESPOIR)
*Véronique Huemer-Perrard  30 EUROS

*120  (LA PATTE DE L ESPOIR)
*Rominet31 prend en charge les frais de sortie
The Lovecats 20 avec reçu  
Véronique Huemer-Perrard 20 
 Faraday 10


*Sans attribution*
mosca27 20euros (non ciblé) (sans reçu)
Dotou dons de 55  Pour un chat de notre choix, selon urgence : 
Muriel44 offre un don de 115 (en attente de répartition - vu avec Muriel44 avec laquelle je suis en contact)

*Ptiage76** : prend en charge les frais de sortie de 2 chats merci d attribuer cette participation à la sortie de miss 121 et d une autre minette qui n est pas en photo (à adresser directement au refuge)

**DONS POUR LES CHATONS - A dispatcher entre les assos qui sortiront des bbs
*Zigou benichou (fb) 20 euros
The Lovecats de 20 avec reçu , 
 Morphée777 10
Faraday 10
Viruss60 10  par paypal.




*PENSION (LA PATTE DE L ESPOIR)
*les 2 petits 13
104 / 107 / 108 / 100 / 120
l'Assoc La patte de l'espoir veut sortir 2 adultes et, des chatons ou une maman + chatons pour cela, elle a besoin de dons pour couvrir les frais de sortie et les premiers soins.


*116 et 114 (LES AMIS DE NEO)
*BESOIN DE FAQ ET FALD
Marie-France Raineval : 45 EUROS pour les FDS de 116

*99 et 101 (KABOULI KATS)
*BESOIN DE FAQ ET FALD


*88 -- LIBERTE SANS FRONTIERE 
*Elle part en FA chez Frederique dans le 61 en attendant de rejoindre son adoptante 
*


115 -- L ASSO NVPLD se propose de la couvrir 
*Marie France Raineval offre un parrainage pour la grosse Mamm (c comme ca qu on l appele) à definir avec elle
PART EN FA CHEZ PASC56


*118 - L ASSO NVPLD se propose de la couvrir
*Les statuts de l asso parviendront au refuge via Anneco (merci de leur demander l accord pour prise en charge URGENT)
PART EN FA CHEZ PASC56
*SORT LUNDI PROCHAIN AVEC AURELI POUR VISITE VETO ET MISE EN ROUTE DES SOINS
*

*119 - ASCA*
FAQ chez Tara60

*PACS56 - 115 et 118 et 109
*il viendrait directement au refuge
se propose de covoiturer les 5 minous  pour la PATTE DE L ESPOIR vers Domfront
se propose de covoiturer Miss 97 vers Lorient ou elle est attendue

*RESERVATION* *CHATONS
*
*ASCA* - 1 puce trico et une petit mec (toute couleur sauf noir ) +  2 autres - 
*sydney21* 2 chatons sociables d'une même fratrie 

*La Patte de l Espoir* 2 chatons en FA chez PAMINA2012

*PAMINA2012* 2 chatons sous ASSO

*Kelly* 5 chatons

une personne va se rendre au refuge demain pour adopter un petit male noir et blanc

une amie de sylviee adopte un chaton 


*Aureli propose un covoit vers Paris ce week end (16/17 juin) PROFITEZ EN


Pasc56 fait covoit vers 56 mardi ou jeudi prochain pour ses minous (115/118/109) + ceux de LA PATTE DE L ESPOIR(les 2 petits 13 /104/107/108/100/106/110/120) + 97 + 88 
*


*UNE PROPOSITION D ACCUEIL DANS LE CHER 18 POUR UN MOIS --- AVIS AUX ASSOS QUI COUVRENT DES LOULOUS

**
PISTES ADOPTION 
*Juneboxer pour une trico 117 besoin d une asso
Une personne en RP pour le gris 117

----------


## titieliott

les filles,c'est super ce que vous faites pour ces chats,je suis cécile du site chat perdu.org,les filles du site viennent de m'alerter moi et sofia,comme quoi il y aurait des chats tatoués à béthune,c'est quoi ce délire,on va les retrouver nous les proprios,j'arrive pas à les joindre,quelqu'un sait?

----------


## Myrtille54

> les filles,c'est super ce que vous faites pour ces chats,je suis cécile du site chat perdu.org,les filles du site viennent de m'alerter moi et sofia,comme quoi il y aurait des chats tatoués à béthune,c'est quoi ce délire,on va les retrouver nous les proprios,j'arrive pas à les joindre,quelqu'un sait?


les chats tatoues sont abandonnes ou tatoues par le refuge (sauf 1 pour lequel les  recherches sont en cours)

refuge ferme le vendredi

----------


## sylviee

Rectificatif : sylviee ne prend plus Miss90 en FAQ et le regrette vivement vu l'état de la pauvre Minette
et Sydney prend 3 chatons

----------


## syli

Tjrs dispo (revoir mon message) pour 2 chatons en FA
+ 1 ou 2 pour ma belle mère en FA aussi

On ne peut plus prendre d'adultes actuellement  :Frown:  trop de nouveaux chats récemment, risques de mésentente.
chatons Ok

Sur Amiens

----------


## Myrtille54

> Tjrs dispo (revoir mon message) pour 2 chatons en FA
> + 1 ou 2 pour ma belle mère en FA aussi
> 
> On ne peut plus prendre d'adultes actuellement  trop de nouveaux chats récemment, risques de mésentente.
> chatons Ok
> 
> Sur Amiens


Avez vous une ASSO ??? les conditions de 40aine peuvent elles etre remplies ? Vos chats sonty ils tous A JOUR de leurs vaccins

----------


## Morphée777

> Rectificatif : sylviee ne prend plus Miss90 en FAQ et le regrette vivement vu l'état de la pauvre Minette
> et Sydney prend 3 chatons


Ca veut dire quoi l'état de la pauvre minette?

----------


## Rominet31

Finalement, qui est la FALD de la famille rouquinou N°120 ?  ::

----------


## CARABAM

> Finalement, qui est la FALD de la famille rouquinou N°120 ?



pac56 s'est proposé mais pas d'assos pour le couvrir

----------


## Myrtille54

> pac56 s'est proposé mais pas d'assos pour le couvrir


on cherche une FALD  plus proche

----------


## Caramelle59

Il n'est pas noté dans le récap que la Patte de L'espoir sort les n°100 et 106. Possible de le rectifier ? Merci !

Sur Facebook, Julie de NVPLD qui couvre la minette borgne n°118 EXIGE de savoir où elle en est car personne ne l'a tient informée. Si pas de nouvelle aujourd'hui, elle ne la couvre plus ! Caroline merci de la contacter d'urgence !

Je reviens sur le n°42 qui est toujours en attente de son devenir !  Il a un propriétaire oui ou non ? Ca commence à m'énerver cette histoire...

----------


## Tiffany52

> Il n'est pas noté dans le récap que la Patte de L'espoir sort les n°100 et 106. Possible de le rectifier ? Merci !


Oui, la première page sera mise à jour ce soir et redéplacer dans les morts programmés pour vendredi prochain.

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

je vous remets une photo du chat caramel avec l'oreille abimée qui est avec les trico dans la cage je le trouve trés beau et on ne le voit presque pas sur la photo !!!



on a retesté la 57 toujours pareil inapprochabe il faut trouver quelqu'un qui ait la patience de la sociabiliser 

idem pour la 102 

par contre la 84 c super bien améliorée et se laisse carresser

je vous remets une photo plus jolie de la 121 



ainsi que la photo des chatons de la ptite rouquine

----------


## Rominet31

Les bébés rouquinous ont l'air d'aller bien , ça fait plaisir !  :: 

Le mâle caramel à l'oreille " abîmé" a-t-il des pistes ( frais de sortie pris en charge ? il a une FA ? une asso ? ) ou rien pour le moment ? Dans quel état de santé est-il ? est-ce une "urgence" ? 

Merci

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

non pas de solution ni de frais de sortie payé pour le loulou !!! sinon pas de probléme de santé c une urgence car il est en cage avec ses deux soeurs depuis plusieurs semaines !!!!

----------


## Faraday

*Besoin de FA, d'assoc', de dons, pour Caramel le minet et ses deux copines tricos (photo dans message 312) ! ça urge !*

----------


## Pasc56

> Il n'est pas noté dans le récap que la Patte de L'espoir sort les n°100 et 106. Possible de le rectifier ? Merci !
> 
> Sur Facebook, Julie de NVPLD qui couvre la minette borgne n°118 EXIGE de savoir où elle en est car personne ne l'a tient informée. Si pas de nouvelle aujourd'hui, elle ne la couvre plus ! Caroline merci de la contacter d'urgence !
> 
> Je reviens sur le n°42 qui est toujours en attente de son devenir !  Il a un propriétaire oui ou non ? Ca commence à m'énerver cette histoire...


J'ai tenté de joindre Julie ( NVPLD ) hier, deux fois, j'ai laissé deux messages, je vais la rappeler pour les 115 et 118

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## Kti14

Je me propose comme FA mais je suis  à coté de Toulon dans le Var (83). FAQ et/ou FALD. Pas d'asso.

----------


## Timulysse

coucou Caro
Je te confirme qu après visite véto demain matin pour les 4 chatons sortis hier, les louloux seront pris en charge par l'asso "Bienvenus". Il faut juste être certain qu ils n'aient pas de coriza car la FA a un furet (le furet est très sensible). Je les emmene tous les quatre, euh pardon Régis...tous les 3 lol à Lille Europe dimanche. Biz

----------


## muriel44

Bonsoir,

J'ai proposé hier de faire un don permettant à des associations de sortir des chats au plus vite.

Diverses échanges en mp jusque tard hier soir avec une personne qui s'est engagée à me recontacter après avoir fait un récapitulatif mais toujours pas de réponse à cette heure quant à l'affectation de mon don.

Je vous avoue être un peu en colère. Je propose la somme de 115 € ... Tous les besoins sont-ils donc pourvus ? N'y a t'il plus d'urgences ?

Je ne souhaite rien d'autre que vous aider à sauver des chats menacés d'euthanasie, parfois malades, âgés, ou des mamans avec leur portée, des chatons.

Si une association ou une personne sérieuse pouvait me contacter en mp.

J'aimerais simplement que mon don soit "affecté" à des urgences, à des chats pour lesquels il n'y a pas encore de solution, à des associations qui attendent cet argent pour prendre en charge un chat.

----------


## Myrtille54

> Je réitère mon message puisque pas de réponse: qu'est il arrivé à la puce 90?



rien juste un probleme humain

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'ai proposé hier de faire un don permettant à des associations de sortir des chats au plus vite.
> 
> Diverses échanges en mp jusque tard hier soir avec une personne qui s'est engagée à me recontacter après avoir fait un récapitulatif mais toujours pas de réponse à cette heure quant à l'affectation de mon don.
> 
> Je vous avoue être un peu en colère. Je propose la somme de 115 € ... Tous les besoins sont-ils donc pourvus ? N'y a t'il plus d'urgences ?
> 
> Je ne souhaite rien d'autre que vous aider à sauver des chats menacés d'euthanasie, parfois malades, âgés, ou des mamans avec leur portée, des chatons.
> ...


muriel la personne  m a contactee et nous en avons parler elle est serieuse mais nous avions aujourd hui d autres preoccupations (organisation des sorties reponse aux propositions de FA) elle va vous repondre

----------


## CARABAM

> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'ai proposé hier de faire un don permettant à des associations de sortir des chats au plus vite.
> 
> Diverses échanges en mp jusque tard hier soir avec une personne qui s'est engagée à me recontacter après avoir fait un récapitulatif mais toujours pas de réponse à cette heure quant à l'affectation de mon don.
> 
> Je vous avoue être un peu en colère. Je propose la somme de 115  ... Tous les besoins sont-ils donc pourvus ? N'y a t'il plus d'urgences ?
> 
> Je ne souhaite rien d'autre que vous aider à sauver des chats menacés d'euthanasie, parfois malades, âgés, ou des mamans avec leur portée, des chatons.
> ...


Bonsoir
Je sais que babe78 prend bcp de chats ( 3 chats et 7 chatons la semaine derniere et au minimun 5 voire 7 pour cette semaine) elle sera certainement tres interessée par votre généreuse proposition......D'ailleurs elle a fait un appel de don sur ce post pour sortir davantage de chat

----------


## Myrtille54

Il y a l ASCA aussi qui repond presente a sorti 10 chats dont 7 adultes (2 FELV+) sort 4 chatons + 1 famille ce week end

----------


## Myrtille54

> et tu sais où ils vont 100/106/110 et 120 ?


a domfront l asso

----------


## CARABAM

donc babe78 sortirait 100, 104,106,107,108,109,110,120 ET les deux 13 jeudi?

----------


## Myrtille54

> donc babe78 sortirait 100, 104,106,107,108,109,110,120 ET les deux 13 jeudi?





si c ce que j ai ecrit c ce qui est prevu !

----------


## Faraday

Merci merci merci à vous tous pour tout ce que vous faites pour ces petites misères  ::  ! On ne lâche rien !

*Besoin de dons (pour frais de sortie, soins véto, nourriture...) pour les assoc' qui sortent les minets !*

----------


## Tiffany52

> a domfront l asso


oui sous l'asso de babe78, mais ils ont des FA ou ils iront en pension ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

22 pages c'est trop !!!

Je fais quoi ? un nouveau post ?

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

oui tous ces minous partiront jeudi sous la patte de l'espoir et normalement babe couvrira également la sortie du 115 et 118 les personnes qui veulent des explications pour les deux derniers minous je leur dirai en mp
j'ai eu pascal au tél tout a l'heure il veut adopter le 82 et il voudrait sortir également la 57 mais il faut une asso

----------


## Rominet31

Caroline , je ne comprends plus, vous pouvez m'éclairer svp ?   :: finalement c'est bien la patte de l'espoir qui sort la famille rouquinou 120 ? parce que ce matin j'ai été contactée par Kabouli Kats à son propos ( comme c'est moi qui prend en charge les frais de sortie )... confirmation svp , merci

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

encore 6 chatons arrivés aujourd'hui !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ::

----------


## Myrtille54

> AH NON ! l'ASCA n'est pas à Domfront !
> 
> C'est "La patte de l'espoir" qui est la bas 
> 
> ( et je me base sur les chats cités ! )
> 
> Merci de vous corriger !




j ai ecrit ASSO !!!! ca pose un pb  ?

----------


## tara60

on se calme, on se calme !!!

on respire un bon coup, on ne pense qu'aux minous qui vont pouvoir sortir et on se réjouit pour eux....

 et on cherche des solutions pour ceux qui restent encore en rade mais dans le calme SVP et le respect de chacun MERCI

----------


## éliz

le post fait déjà 22 pages, ça a déjà été dit par la modération, merci de vous éditer ou de créer un nouveau post.
merci également de garder votre calme, les querelles ne sont en aucun cas dans l'interet des chats

----------


## Myrtille54

> je pense que pour les "édit" on peut oublier.
> 
> Je fais un nouveau post ?


  on attend cAro

----------


## éliz

je pense que ça serait le mieux parce que là on est à 23pages donc on s'y perd

----------


## Myrtille54

> je pense que ça serait le mieux parce que là on est à 23pages donc on s'y perd


C caroline qui decide donc on attend elle est prevenue

----------


## BOURLE CAROLINE

oui pour la 120 elle part sous la patte de l'espoir !!!! pour le nouveau post je n'aurai pas toujours  le temps de mettre a jour  par contre si quelqu'un le fait je veux avoir un accés a la premiére page svp  !!! tenez moi au courant et merci a toutes pour votre aide !!!

----------


## Calymone

Dans ce flot de bonne humeur ...

Je vous annonce que le petit Shyro, chaton poly handicapé, blanc aux yeux bleus, est bien arrivés à la maison ce soir !!

Il va très bien, crachouille mais ça va aller, il a fait la connaissance de son frère adoptif qui a a peu près le même âge que lui, mais handicapé de l'arrière, lui, et de sa maman adoptive qui n'en est pas une à la base, mais s'occupe et éduque les chatons handicapés <3

Shyro a donc une mal formation des 2 pattes avant (né sans cubitus), sourd et a des troubles neurologiques, ce qui ne l'empêche pas de vivre, excalader, jouer etc...

Je vous laisse quelques photos, mais là je le laisse se poser, nous avons RDV demain chez notre vétérinaire, je vous donnerais des nouvelles ensuite !



Petit dodo :

----------


## Myrtille54

> bonsoir, un nouveau post serait effectivement le bienvenu... 
> question : les bibous notés en 113 ne devraient ils pas "passer" dans le post séparé "spécial chatons" (ou alors ils sont plus grands et doivent rester dans ce post là ?) Merci tout le monde et bonne soirée


je ferai un post demain (j ai mon idee pour l acces Caro ca va pas plaire mais tant pis loool)

les titis sont dans les 2 posts

----------


## mosca27

Edit

----------


## adoptions nord

Waouh je n'ai pas suivui pendant 2jours et je suis carrement larguée, j'ai lu les premieres pages que j'avais raté et le nouveau post pour les chatons mais j'ai du mal.. si quelqu'un pouvait faire un recap des chat squi sortent demain, apparement aureli en sort pas mal pour la RP dont certains qui continuent leur route non? pasc56 fait aussi un covoit pour de nombreux chats mais je ne sais pas quand et EST CE QUE LE COVOIT POUR LA 90 EST TROUVE?

----------


## Tiffany52

> je ferai un post demain (j ai mon idee pour l acces Caro ca va pas plaire mais tant pis loool)
> 
> les titis sont dans les 2 posts


Merci Myrtille pour le nouveau post  ::

----------


## VERONIQUEH

Il est déjà crée le nouveau post ? Pascale tu tires plusvite que ton ombre ! Thanks les filles

----------


## Myrtille54

> Il est déjà crée le nouveau post ? Pascale tu tires plusvite que ton ombre ! Thanks les filles


lol j y vais là

----------


## Chacha31

Mais où est le nouveau post ?  :: 
Ce serait possible de mettre ici un lien vers le nouveau post, pour les mal réveillés du samedi matin comme moi ?  ::  :: 

Merci !

----------


## The lovecats

> Mais où est le nouveau post ? 
> Ce serait possible de mettre ici un lien vers le nouveau post, pour les mal réveillés du samedi matin comme moi ? 
> 
> Merci !


Bonjour chacha31, pour le trouver, il faut qu'il soit créé. Mdr.  :Smile: )

Cela va être fait ce matin normalement par myrtille  :Smile:

----------


## Chacha31

Oups  :: , désolée, merci pour l'info The lovecats  :: 

Et merci Myrtille  ::

----------


## Myrtille54

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...22-06-a-57019/


et non il n y a pas de problemes techniqques (j avais dit hier que ca plairait pas cette nouvelle facon) et je precise que JE N AI PAS FINI

----------


## The lovecats

*Muriel44 fait un don de 150  ( et non de 115  ) afin d'encourager des assoc à sortir des chats et par consequent, aider à la sortie de trois chats.
*
Ce don est pour régler : 
- les frais de sortie de miss 84 qui est super gentille et qui passe inaperçue soit 55 
- les frais de sortie de miss 96 qui tire la langue et pour laquelle elle a un gros coup de cur soit 55  (étant donné que minette est stérilisée et tatouée, les Fds sont probablement moindre, ce n'est pas grave, le surplus se transformera en dons)
- le reste soit 40  pour miss 98.

*En répartissant ce don, muriel44 souhaite que des associations s'intéressent de plus près aux 3 minettes.

*

----------


## Myrtille54

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...22-06-a-57019/


merci de ne plus poster sur ce post

ci dessus le lien vers le nouveau post

Rendez vous là bas MERCI

----------


## Myrtille54

*Récap des dons : 
*
*Lady92 : 40€ (avec reçu fiscal) ou un cotrain 
Sand78 : 100€ en fonction des urgences
Mosca27 : 20€ ( sans reçu)
Dotou : 55€ ( pour un chat au choix, selon urgence)
Muriel44 : 115€ ( répartition à voir ) 

les dons de Dotou et Muriel44 sont reportes sur lenouveau post à leur demande*

----------


## tara60

ok merci Myrtille

faut déjà que je fasse la répart sur Béthune 2 et ensuite içi sur Béthune 3

mais comme il faut attendre les factures......

Avis aux assos, les factures sont toujours à envoyer à : tara60@hotmail.fr

merci

----------


## tara60

CAROLINE, les frais de sortie suivant (promis sur ce sos) ont-t-ils été attribués?? : 

*Mme Huemer Marie Astrid : prise en charge pour un mâle + prise en charge pour une femelle ( avec mise en règle complète / chèque déjà envoyé au refuge )
Mme Abrantes Sandrine :* *prise en charge pour un mâle + prise en charge pour une femelle ( avec mise en règle complète / chèque déjà envoyé au refuge )
Ptiage76** : prend en charge les frais de sortie de 2 chats

*
*Si attribué, me donner le numéro du chat qui en a bénéficié, merci.*

----------


## VERONIQUEH

> CAROLINE, les frais de sortie suivant (promis sur ce sos) ont-t-ils été attribués?? : 
> 
> *Mme Huemer Marie Astrid : prise en charge pour un mâle + prise en charge pour une femelle ( avec mise en règle complète / chèque déjà envoyé au refuge )
> Mme Abrantes Sandrine :* *prise en charge pour un mâle + prise en charge pour une femelle ( avec mise en règle complète / chèque déjà envoyé au refuge )
> Ptiage76** : prend en charge les frais de sortie de 2 chats
> 
> *
> *Si attribué, me donner le numéro du chat qui en a bénéficié, merci.*


Oui Caroline, que je puisse dire à ma soeur et a Sandrine pour quels minous elles ont donné et il doit également te rester un chèque de nathalie Doueb à attribuer (ou déjà attribué) que je lui dise.
Merci Caroline

Edit après lecture

----------


## tara60

si il reste des règlements pour frais de sortie non attribués, ils seront reportés sur le sos suivant pour aider les minous à sortir

donc nous attendons ta réponse, merci Caroline.

----------


## Calymone

Comme il y a un nouveau post, je met les nouvelles du petit Shyro ici :

ENFIN, le tigron a laisser place au gentil chaton  :cat: .

Le loulou avait besoin de prendre confiance !!

C'est un amour, très très joueur, plein de vie et capricieux  :lol:  Il sait ce qu'il veux, et n'hésites pas à mordre quand il n'est pas content, ou quand ca vient pas assez vite ^^

A côté de ça, c'est un amour, un peu pot de colle, comme beaucoup de chats sourd, il miaule très fort !
Ces troubles neuros sont surtout visibles au niveau de la tête, il dodeline beaucoup quand il essaie de ce concentrer, ou quand il n'est pas très rassuré.
Quand il mange, il s'en colle partout, il ce jette sur les gamelles comme la misère sur le monde ... Alors, le chaton blanc laisse place au chaton marron cracra ^^

Il n'a pas très bon équilibre, et n'a vraiment pas conscience du danger (comme beaucoup de chats à mal formation cérébelleuse ...). Il faut être vigilent, et ne pas le laisser monter trop haut, sinon il tomberait (et forcément, ne retombe pas sur ces pattes ...).

Il est OK chiens et chats sans soucis, vous voulez des preuves ? =>

Avec mini Guimauve :




Avec Fanette et Barnum :




Avec Fanette Barnum et Danaïs :
(oui, les chiens à la maison sont Malheureux, ils n'ont qu'un seul coussins pour 7   ::  )



En mode tout cracra :
(Il ne sait pas trop faire sa toilette, c'est moi qui le nettoie à la lingette pour bébé, peau sensible  :Smile:  Il se lave les pattes, mais visiblement, à cause de sa mol formation, il ne sait pas se laver la tête ...)








Il a vu le vétérinaire comme prévu samedi, il a été primo vacciné, mais je n'ai pas voulu le faire identifié, il est trop petit, et quand j'ai vu la taille de l'aiguille par rapport à Artist, qui est plus grand que lui, je me suis dit que c'était pas possible du tout du tout  :shock: .

Du coup, il y retournera dans quelques semaines pour ce faire pucer, et on fera le rappel de vaccins en même temps !

La véto a confirmer les troubles neuro (elle a dit Ataxie au début, mais je lui ai confirmer que non, ca n'était pas des troubles de l'équilibre, mais bien des problèmes de coordinations et de locomotion), on a pas vérifier la surdité, mais heu, comment dire ... On a fait le test ultime hier avec Clément :

/!\ Attention au son, baissez vos enceintes, car le bruit est très fort !!)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xrl...urdite_animals


[dailymotion]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xrlngl_shyro-preuve-de-sa-surdite_animals[/dailymotion]




Tous les chatons de la maison jouent avec l'aspirateur ... quand il est débranché et éteint ^^ dès que je l'allume, tout le monde file ce cacher ... En fin tout le monde sauf Shyro, qui n'a pas peur, puisqu'il n'entends rien ...
Pour ses pattes, c'est le radius qui lui manque, et non le cubitus, il faudrait que je change sur son "profil" sur sa description  :: 

A part ça, gros bidon donc je l'ai vermifuger en rentrant (et tout les "jeunes" y ont eu le droit, y compris ceux de Niny et Merlin et mon Guimauve, HOP !!)


La véto dit plutôt même pas 1 mois et demi, il est tout jeune ce loulou, la preuve, il miaulait souvent depuis quelques jours, pour "rien" visiblement, et comme il avait la diarrhée, la véto a donner un médicament sous forme de pâte, qui est contenue dans une grosse seringue, quand je lui ai donner ce matin, il a pris ca pour un biberon, et il c'est énervé, il courait partout en miaulant pour que je lui redonne la seringue  :shock: 

Du coup   ::   m'est venu une idée ^^

Suis allée préparer un biberon avec du lait maternisé pour chatons chiots etc...

Et là, vous l'auriez vu quand il a vu le biberon (Clément m'a dit que j'avais loupé une sacrée vidéo, mais bon, je ne peux pas tout faire en même temps ^^) il c'est excité, en hurlant, il a pratiquement englouti le biberon tout entier (je parle du biberon en lui même hin ^^) et là, il a siphonner le contenu du bib' tout en entier en moins de 2 !!





J'avais peur qu'il aille le re-vomir, car Aurélie m'avait dit qu'il ne digérait pas le lait maternisé, finalement non, il a bien tout bu, et pire, il en a réclamer !!! =>






Ensuite, il est allé faire un gros dodo avec Clément, sur sa plaid (oui, je suis désolée Aurélie, il a adopté une de nos plaid, il ne dort que sur celle là, et la tête avant de s'endormir ... Mais c'est sans doute à cause de la matière ...)




Bah quôa ??

----------


## Faraday

Qu'est-ce qu'il est mignon (surtout avec sa tête cracra) !

Il a eu un accident ou ses différences sont de naissance ?

----------


## Myrtille54

Sortis du refuge de bethune 62

Calymone c par là le post pour les nouvelles des titis (pour ceux qui ne reviendraient pas sur ce post)


Il est trop mignon Crado Shyro . Merci pour lui

----------


## sydney21

trop chou ce petit loulou, merci à toi Calymone de l'avoir accueilli et de veiller sur lui.

----------


## Calymone

Ah, je suis désolée, les filles, je ne savais pas qu'il y avait un post pour les nouvelles  ::  ^^

Merci à tous, Shyro est poly handicapé de naissance, il verra l'Ostéo/magnétiseuse vendredi, en même temps que tout les handicapés de la maison  ::

----------


## VERONIQUEH

Super il est adorable petit chou et il ne souffre pas de sa malformation ?

----------


## tara60

que devient la *93 ??* sortie pour soins chez Yvette en attente d'adoptant en Suisse ???

et le *21 ?? sorti aussi pour soins de son oeil chez Yvette ??

*les dons n'ont toujours pas été effectués à ma connaissance car je n'ai aucune factures les concernant, merci de me les envoyer sur tara60@hotmail.fr

----------


## Myrtille54

tara60 il faut repartir les dons non sur facture mais sur frais de sortie deja

les chats qui n ont rien et qui sont sortis doivent etre dote pour puce 38.15 au minimum

----------


## tara60

> tara60 il faut repartir les dons non sur facture mais sur frais de sortie deja
> 
> les chats qui n ont rien et qui sont sortis doivent etre dote pour puce 38.15 au minimum


Je parlais pour les dons nominatifs pour ces 2 chats là, les donateurs ne vont pas verser sans justificatifs.

et de toute façon, il est normal de demander aussi des nouvelles, non?

la répartition des autres dons va être finalisée sous peu suite à reception des factures de babe78.

----------


## tara60

*Récap des dons : 
*
*
Sand78 : 100 en fonction des urgences
Mosca27 : 20 ( sans reçu)


Les 120  de dons de ce sos sont à verser à La Patte de l'Espoir.
J'envoie l'adresse aux donateurs par mp.*

----------


## tara60

ok merci Myrtille

faut déjà que je fasse la répart sur Béthune 2 et ensuite içi sur Béthune 3

mais comme il faut attendre les factures......

Avis aux assos, les factures sont toujours à envoyer à : tara60@hotmail.fr

merci

----------


## tara60

CAROLINE, les frais de sortie suivant (promis sur ce sos) ont-t-ils été attribués?? : 

*Mme Huemer Marie Astrid : prise en charge pour un mâle + prise en charge pour une femelle ( avec mise en règle complète / chèque déjà envoyé au refuge )
Mme Abrantes Sandrine :* *prise en charge pour un mâle + prise en charge pour une femelle ( avec mise en règle complète / chèque déjà envoyé au refuge )
Ptiage76** : prend en charge les frais de sortie de 2 chats

*
*Si attribué, me donner le numéro du chat qui en a bénéficié, merci.*

----------


## VERONIQUEH

> CAROLINE, les frais de sortie suivant (promis sur ce sos) ont-t-ils été attribués?? : 
> 
> *Mme Huemer Marie Astrid : prise en charge pour un mâle + prise en charge pour une femelle ( avec mise en règle complète / chèque déjà envoyé au refuge )
> Mme Abrantes Sandrine :* *prise en charge pour un mâle + prise en charge pour une femelle ( avec mise en règle complète / chèque déjà envoyé au refuge )
> Ptiage76** : prend en charge les frais de sortie de 2 chats
> 
> *
> *Si attribué, me donner le numéro du chat qui en a bénéficié, merci.*


Oui Caroline, que je puisse dire à ma soeur et a Sandrine pour quels minous elles ont donné et il doit également te rester un chèque de nathalie Doueb à attribuer (ou déjà attribué) que je lui dise.
Merci Caroline

Edit après lecture

----------


## tara60

si il reste des règlements pour frais de sortie non attribués, ils seront reportés sur le sos suivant pour aider les minous à sortir

donc nous attendons ta réponse, merci Caroline.

----------


## Calymone

Comme il y a un nouveau post, je met les nouvelles du petit Shyro ici :

ENFIN, le tigron a laisser place au gentil chaton  :cat: .

Le loulou avait besoin de prendre confiance !!

C'est un amour, très très joueur, plein de vie et capricieux  :lol:  Il sait ce qu'il veux, et n'hésites pas à mordre quand il n'est pas content, ou quand ca vient pas assez vite ^^

A côté de ça, c'est un amour, un peu pot de colle, comme beaucoup de chats sourd, il miaule très fort !
Ces troubles neuros sont surtout visibles au niveau de la tête, il dodeline beaucoup quand il essaie de ce concentrer, ou quand il n'est pas très rassuré.
Quand il mange, il s'en colle partout, il ce jette sur les gamelles comme la misère sur le monde ... Alors, le chaton blanc laisse place au chaton marron cracra ^^

Il n'a pas très bon équilibre, et n'a vraiment pas conscience du danger (comme beaucoup de chats à mal formation cérébelleuse ...). Il faut être vigilent, et ne pas le laisser monter trop haut, sinon il tomberait (et forcément, ne retombe pas sur ces pattes ...).

Il est OK chiens et chats sans soucis, vous voulez des preuves ? =>

Avec mini Guimauve :




Avec Fanette et Barnum :




Avec Fanette Barnum et Danaïs :
(oui, les chiens à la maison sont Malheureux, ils n'ont qu'un seul coussins pour 7   ::  )



En mode tout cracra :
(Il ne sait pas trop faire sa toilette, c'est moi qui le nettoie à la lingette pour bébé, peau sensible  :Smile:  Il se lave les pattes, mais visiblement, à cause de sa mol formation, il ne sait pas se laver la tête ...)








Il a vu le vétérinaire comme prévu samedi, il a été primo vacciné, mais je n'ai pas voulu le faire identifié, il est trop petit, et quand j'ai vu la taille de l'aiguille par rapport à Artist, qui est plus grand que lui, je me suis dit que c'était pas possible du tout du tout  :shock: .

Du coup, il y retournera dans quelques semaines pour ce faire pucer, et on fera le rappel de vaccins en même temps !

La véto a confirmer les troubles neuro (elle a dit Ataxie au début, mais je lui ai confirmer que non, ca n'était pas des troubles de l'équilibre, mais bien des problèmes de coordinations et de locomotion), on a pas vérifier la surdité, mais heu, comment dire ... On a fait le test ultime hier avec Clément :

/!\ Attention au son, baissez vos enceintes, car le bruit est très fort !!)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xrl...urdite_animals


[dailymotion]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xrlngl_shyro-preuve-de-sa-surdite_animals[/dailymotion]




Tous les chatons de la maison jouent avec l'aspirateur ... quand il est débranché et éteint ^^ dès que je l'allume, tout le monde file ce cacher ... En fin tout le monde sauf Shyro, qui n'a pas peur, puisqu'il n'entends rien ...
Pour ses pattes, c'est le radius qui lui manque, et non le cubitus, il faudrait que je change sur son "profil" sur sa description  :: 

A part ça, gros bidon donc je l'ai vermifuger en rentrant (et tout les "jeunes" y ont eu le droit, y compris ceux de Niny et Merlin et mon Guimauve, HOP !!)


La véto dit plutôt même pas 1 mois et demi, il est tout jeune ce loulou, la preuve, il miaulait souvent depuis quelques jours, pour "rien" visiblement, et comme il avait la diarrhée, la véto a donner un médicament sous forme de pâte, qui est contenue dans une grosse seringue, quand je lui ai donner ce matin, il a pris ca pour un biberon, et il c'est énervé, il courait partout en miaulant pour que je lui redonne la seringue  :shock: 

Du coup   ::   m'est venu une idée ^^

Suis allée préparer un biberon avec du lait maternisé pour chatons chiots etc...

Et là, vous l'auriez vu quand il a vu le biberon (Clément m'a dit que j'avais loupé une sacrée vidéo, mais bon, je ne peux pas tout faire en même temps ^^) il c'est excité, en hurlant, il a pratiquement englouti le biberon tout entier (je parle du biberon en lui même hin ^^) et là, il a siphonner le contenu du bib' tout en entier en moins de 2 !!





J'avais peur qu'il aille le re-vomir, car Aurélie m'avait dit qu'il ne digérait pas le lait maternisé, finalement non, il a bien tout bu, et pire, il en a réclamer !!! =>






Ensuite, il est allé faire un gros dodo avec Clément, sur sa plaid (oui, je suis désolée Aurélie, il a adopté une de nos plaid, il ne dort que sur celle là, et la tête avant de s'endormir ... Mais c'est sans doute à cause de la matière ...)




Bah quôa ??

----------


## Faraday

Qu'est-ce qu'il est mignon (surtout avec sa tête cracra) !

Il a eu un accident ou ses différences sont de naissance ?

----------


## Myrtille54

Sortis du refuge de bethune 62

Calymone c par là le post pour les nouvelles des titis (pour ceux qui ne reviendraient pas sur ce post)


Il est trop mignon Crado Shyro . Merci pour lui

----------


## sydney21

trop chou ce petit loulou, merci à toi Calymone de l'avoir accueilli et de veiller sur lui.

----------


## Calymone

Ah, je suis désolée, les filles, je ne savais pas qu'il y avait un post pour les nouvelles  ::  ^^

Merci à tous, Shyro est poly handicapé de naissance, il verra l'Ostéo/magnétiseuse vendredi, en même temps que tout les handicapés de la maison  ::

----------


## VERONIQUEH

Super il est adorable petit chou et il ne souffre pas de sa malformation ?

----------


## tara60

que devient la *93 ??* sortie pour soins chez Yvette en attente d'adoptant en Suisse ???

et le *21 ?? sorti aussi pour soins de son oeil chez Yvette ??

*les dons n'ont toujours pas été effectués à ma connaissance car je n'ai aucune factures les concernant, merci de me les envoyer sur tara60@hotmail.fr

----------


## Myrtille54

tara60 il faut repartir les dons non sur facture mais sur frais de sortie deja

les chats qui n ont rien et qui sont sortis doivent etre dote pour puce 38.15 au minimum

----------


## tara60

> tara60 il faut repartir les dons non sur facture mais sur frais de sortie deja
> 
> les chats qui n ont rien et qui sont sortis doivent etre dote pour puce 38.15 au minimum


Je parlais pour les dons nominatifs pour ces 2 chats là, les donateurs ne vont pas verser sans justificatifs.

et de toute façon, il est normal de demander aussi des nouvelles, non?

la répartition des autres dons va être finalisée sous peu suite à reception des factures de babe78.

----------


## tara60

*Récap des dons : 
*
*
Sand78 : 100 en fonction des urgences
Mosca27 : 20 ( sans reçu)


Les 120  de dons de ce sos sont à verser à La Patte de l'Espoir.
J'envoie l'adresse aux donateurs par mp.*

----------

